# 7970 ROG Platinum trifft auf Prodigy M ^^



## Vagas (13. Oktober 2013)

Guten Abend,

bin seit letzter Woche ein glücklicher Besitzer der ASUS ROG MATRIX-HD7970-P-3GD5 Platinum, Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, 4x DisplayPort (90YV02P0-M0NA00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  und brauch jetzt ein System für das gute Stück.

*1.) Wie ist der Preisrahmen für das gute Stück?

*Preislich ist alles offen nach oben bis *max. 1500€
*
*2.)  Gibt es neben dem Rechner noch etwas, was gebraucht wird wie einen   Nager, Hackbrett, Monitor, Kapelle, ... und gibt es dafür ein eigenes  Budget? (Maus, Tastatur, Bildschirm, Soundanlage,  Betriebssystem,...)*

Nope. Maus, Tastatur und Monitor (2x) werden seperat gekauft.


*3.)  Gibt es Altlasten, die verwertet werden könnten oder kann der alte  Rechner noch für eine Organspende herhalten? (SATA-Festplatten,  SATA-Laufwerke,...)*

Leider nicht 


*4.) Soll es ein Eigenbau werden oder lieber Tutti Kompletti vom Händler?*

Es muss ein Eigenbau werden XD Da ich die Grafikkarte schon hier hab. Es ist zwar was länger her, dass ich ein PC zusammengbaut habe und inzwischen hat sich schon vieles geändert, aber ich lass mir Zeit dabei und hoffe auf Hilfe aus dem Forum. Mittlerweile gibt es ja schon ganz viele gute und zuverlässige Guides/Videos. Falls ihr gute/passende kennt, könnt ihr die Links bitte auch hier posten.

*5.) Monitor vorhanden? Falls ja, welche Auflösung besitzt er?
*
Ja, es ist einer vorhanden vllt kommt sogar noch ein zweiter dazu.

*Dell UltraSharp U2412M* 
24" (60,96cm) Dell UltraSharp U2412M schwarz 1920x1200

*6.)  Wenn gezockt wird... dann was? (Anno, BF3, COD, D3, GTR, GTA, GW2,   Metro2033, WOW,...) und wenn gearbeitet wird... dann wie? (Office,  Bild-, Audio- & Videobearbeitung, Rendern, CAD,...)*

Folgendes wird gezockt: *FFXIV: ARR!!! *Dragon Age 2, Sims 3.... und weitere MMORPG. Ein paar Office Anwendung für Studium/Ausbildung/Fortbildung, wie z.bsp. Word und PP.
Viel im Internet gesurft.

*7.) Soll der Knecht übertaktet werden?*

Da ja alles qausi auf engem Spielraum funktionieren soll und die Hitzeentwicklung bzw. Kühlung wahrscheinlich ein kleines "Problem" darstellen wird, eher nicht. Das System soll kühl bleiben und möglichst lange leben) 
Aber wenn ihr mich von anderem überzeugen könnt (Mehr Leistung unter gleichbleibender Lebensdauer, Trotz OC einen kühlen Kopf, Mehr Leistung für weniger € ... usw) dann bin ich vom übertakten nicht abgeneigt. Bin da ehrlich ganz offen und hab schon viel hier gelesen von non-K, mit K oder doch lieber ein Xeon mit der Leistung eines i7 und und und...

*8.) Gibt es sonst noch Besonderheiten die uns als wichtig erscheinen sollten?*

Es wird in naher Zukunft noch ein *zweiter Monitor* dazukommen, weil ich gerne beim Zocken noch nebenbei im Internet was nachgucken will 

Ich hab noch nie eine *Wakü* eingebaut, aber es würde mich schon reizen, wegen den Temps und Lautstärke. Wenn dann nur für die CPU und es dürfen nur solche sein 46821 - Corsair Hydro Series H100i für Intel und AMD. Ich hoffe ihr versteht mich  

Ach ja, ich liebäugle schon seit längerem mit dem Bitfenix Prodigy, leider passte die Matrix da nicht rein, aber zum Glück ist das *Prodigy M* am Montag erhältich  (http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n.../298080-7970-rog-matrix-bitfenix-prodigy.html nochmals Danke für eure Hilfe) 
Das Gehäuse spricht mich einfach an, ist aber jederman geschmackssache. Wenn es aber gute Gründe gibt, die gegen das Gehäuse sprechen bin ich auch offen für ein anderes.

Ein Dank auch an Softy für sein Titan Prodigy Projekt, hat mich inspiriert und will nicht, dass er denkt ich würde ihm sein Projekt klauen/kopieren. 

Könnt ihr bitte bei den Konfigs auch ein paar passende leise LED-Lüfter hinzufügen, welche ich noch zusätzlich einbauen sollte um einen schön gleichmäßigen Luftaustausch zu gewährleisten.

Ich hoffe, dass meine Angaben vollständig sind, ich nix vergessen habe und meine Ansprüche nicht zu hoch sind . 
Aber wie ihr seht/liest bin ich sehr offen für Kritik  und würde mich auch darüber freuen. Bin positiv, dass am Ende was geniales rauskommt.

Ich möchte mich schonmal im vorraus bei allen bedanken und wünsche viel Spaß beim konfigurieren 



Vagas


----------



## Oozy (13. Oktober 2013)

Hi 

Also, gehen wirs an:

1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
1 x Samsung SSD 840 Evo Series  250GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7TE250BW)
1 x Intel Core i5-4670K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80646I54670K)
2 x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM 4GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS4G3D1609DS1S00)
1 x ASUS Gryphon Z87 (C2) (90MB0EH0-M0EAY5)
1 x LG Electronics GH24NS95 schwarz, SATA, bulk (GH24NS95.AUAA10B)
1 x EKL Alpenföhn K2 (84000000057)
1 x BitFenix Prodigy M schwarz (BFC-PRM-300-KKXSK-RP)
1 x be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.31 (E9-CM-480W/BN197)

Wenn Wakü, dann eine richtige und keine Kompaktwasserkühlungen. Die H100i hat zwar eine gute Kühlleistung (nicht besser als ein K2), wird dafür höllisch laut.
Daher empfehle ich dir einen fetten Doppelturmkühler wie den K2.

Nicht OC und Wakü ist unnötig, weswegen ich dir mal eine OC Variante vorgeschlagen habe. Sollte nicht übertaktet werden, würde ich den Xeon 1230v3 + Gigabyte GA-H87M-HD3 + Thermalright True Spirit 120M empfehlen.

Leise und helle LED-Lüfter wären die Enermax T.B. Apollish 120mm blau oder
Enermax T.B. Apollish 120mm rot.

Gruß


----------



## der pc-nutzer (13. Oktober 2013)

Man könnte als case auch das aerocool dead silence nehmen: http://geizhals.de/aerocool-ds-window-edition-schwarz-mit-sichtfenster-en52261-a1010228.html

Und zur cpu kühlung ggf: http://geizhals.de/alphacool-cool-answer-480-ddc-xt-a808661.html

Und http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...-Radiator-Stand---black---Quad---4x120mm.html


----------



## MatzeLP (13. Oktober 2013)

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...22066bb04fc7f60aca8859812dbe0d513afc3e4255f57

Ein Warenkorb für dich genau 1500€
Den Prozessor kann man Übertakten 
Zum Vorredner: - am besten immer Retail-Laufwerke, da dann Brenner-Software vorhanden ist
                        - AWR4Fi hat Recht, die Lüfter sind laut, kannst du aber einfach austauschen. Wenn Luftkühlung (reicht aus wenn du nicht auf über 4,5GHZ Übertakten willst völlig aus, nimm beQuiet Dark Roch Pro 2


----------



## der pc-nutzer (13. Oktober 2013)

Der wk ist völliger schwachsinn. Ein extrem überteuertes board, 32gb ram obwohl die meisten games auf mit 4gb gut klarkommen, eine cpu; langsamer als ein aktueller 4770k, noch dazu tray, was möglicherweise ein oc vergewaltigter prozessor mit nur 1 jahr garantie ist. Dann noch die h100i, deren lüfter bei 2700rpm mit knapp 12 sone ihre runden drehen und dabei nur 1-2° besser kühlen als ein k2/silver arrow/nh-d14/drp2


----------



## MatzeLP (13. Oktober 2013)

Ich merke meine Konfiguration ist ggfs zu groß. Keine 32GB Ram? Keine 500 GB SSD?

Gute Youtubechannel (auf Deutsch)

Motawa10 - YouTube
HardwareRat - YouTube
Hardware
Nicolas11x12TECHX - YouTube
CargadosNews - YouTube



der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Der wk ist völliger schwachsinn. Ein extrem überteuertes board, 32gb ram obwohl die meisten games auf mit 4gb gut klarkommen, eine cpu; langsamer als ein aktueller 4770k, noch dazu tray, was möglicherweise ein oc vergewaltigter prozessor mit nur 1 jahr garantie ist. Dann noch die h100i, deren lüfter bei 2700rpm mit knapp 12 sone ihre runden drehen und dabei nur 1-2° besser kühlen als ein k2/silver arrow/nh-d14/drp2


 
Entschuldigung. Ich hatte gedacht, 32 GB könnte man fürs Rendern gebrauchen, Tray weil weder WLP noch Kühler gebraucht werden und wenn du den Prozessor auf 4,3 GHz übertaktest ist der sehr wohl schneller als ein 4770k

Zum Kühler habe ich etwas darunter geschrieben und das Board, dann nehme man eben die Version ohne Pro


----------



## Vagas (13. Oktober 2013)

WOW schon so viele Antworten 

Muss mich da jetzt mal langsam durcharbeiten ^^


----------



## MatzeLP (14. Oktober 2013)

Der PC-Nutzer und ich haben schon mal in einem Thread über den i7-4820k diskutiert. Wenn du Übertakten willst (4,3 GHz) nimm den ansonsten den 4770k


----------



## korsakoff6 (14. Oktober 2013)

MatzeLP schrieb:


> Entschuldigung. Ich hatte gedacht, 32 GB könnte man fürs Rendern gebrauchen, Tray weil weder WLP noch Kühler gebraucht werden und wenn du den Prozessor auf 4,3 GHz übertaktest ist der sehr wohl schneller als ein 4770k


 
tray bekommst du die kacke die rückläufer sind und hast weniger garantie, und nen 4770k kannst genauso übertakten, dazu kommt dass der sockel veraltet ist...also wenn übertakten und rendern dann 4770k ansonsten nen xeon

16gb ram reichen wohl auch locker fürs rendern


----------



## Jeanboy (14. Oktober 2013)

MatzeLP schrieb:


> Der PC-Nutzer und ich haben schon mal in einem Thread über den i7-4820k diskutiert. Wenn du Übertakten willst (4,3 GHz) nimm den ansonsten den 4770k


 
Den 4770k kann man nicht übertakten? 

Wäre der 4820 auf Haswell Basis, hätte er eine Daseinsberechtigung, da er dank verlöteter IHS besser zum Übertakten wäre.

So verbraucht er mehr Strom, hat einen höheren Preis (dank dem Mainboard), veraltet (kein PCIe 3.0 usw.)


----------



## Vagas (14. Oktober 2013)

> http://geizhals.de/981433



Gefällt mir sehr gut  Ist optisch auch ein schöner hingucker  Eine Frage hätte ich zum Board. Muss man die ganze Abdeckung draufhaben? Bin mit Asus sehr zufrieden! Mein letztes Board war von Asus und hat mir 6 Jahre lange treue Dienste geleistet.



> AeroCool DS Window Edition schwarz mit Sichtfenster (EN52261) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Auch ein sehr schönes Case, was dem Prodigy Design sehr nahe kommt. Was spricht für das Prodigy und was für das Aerocool?!

Also die Alphacool Cool Answer 480 DDC/XT Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland sieht sehr vielversprechend aus  Aber ich habe Angst, dass ich mit dem Zusammenbau der Wakü überfordert bin. Hab leider noch nie eine Wakü eingebaut  Deswegen wollt ich wissen ob die Kompaktwaküs eine gute alternative sind, aber wenn die ja sogar noch lauter sind und ein Doppelturmkühler die selbe Kühlleistung erreicht, fallen sie aus dem rennen.



> Die H100i hat zwar eine gute Kühlleistung (nicht besser als ein K2), wird dafür höllisch laut.
> Daher empfehle ich dir einen fetten Doppelturmkühler wie den K2.





> Dann noch die h100i, deren lüfter bei 2700rpm mit knapp 12 sone ihre  runden drehen und dabei nur 1-2° besser kühlen als ein k2/silver  arrow/nh-d14/drp2



Zu den Kühlern, der DRP2 spricht mich eher an als der K2. Einer lauter/schwächer als der andere?

Vielen Dank für die Links, hab sie schon unter meinen Favs gespeichert 

Aso gerendert wird nix. ^^ 

Die Produkte sollte auf jeden Fall ihre Qualität haben, aber nicht maßlos überteuert sein. Ich weis ich hab mein Budget sehr hoch gesetzt, bin auch bereit für gute Produkte zu bezahlen. Das Budget war als oberste Schmerzgrenze gemeint  Ich entschuldige mich, wenn ich da Missverständnisse geweckt habe


----------



## MatzeLP (14. Oktober 2013)

Gut. 32GB RM vom Tisch.
Tray auch vom Tisch.
Der Sockel ist nicht veraltet sondern neu. Es ist Ivy-Bridge-E nicht Ivy-Bridge. Und der Prozessor ist verlötet, besitzt also keine WLP und ist daher, wenn du die Spannung herabsetzt (!!) und den freien Multiplikator erhöhst schneller und Kühler unter Last!

i7-4770k kann natürlich übertaktest werden, er wird allerdings heiß! (Keine Missverständnisse bitte. :3)
Ich Schau mal nach einem neuen Warenkorb mit i7-4770k


----------



## Vagas (14. Oktober 2013)

Ich versuche regelmäßig in diesen Thread hier reinzuschauen, kann aber nicht immer rechtzeitig/schnell antworten(berufstätig) deswegen möchte ich mich schon im vorraus entschudligen. Versuche auch auf jede Frage/Beitrag eine passende Kommentar zu finden 



> 16gb ram reichen wohl auch locker fürs rendern



16Gb  oberste Grenze für den Ram. 

i7 4770k klingt gut, kann ich den mit diesem Board ASUS Gryphon Z87 (C2) (90MB0EH0-M0EAY5) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland und einem von den Kühlern, DRP2 oder K2, in einen so kleine Gehäuse oc und kühl halten


----------



## Jeanboy (14. Oktober 2013)

MatzeLP schrieb:


> Gut. 32GB RM vom Tisch.
> Tray auch vom Tisch.
> Der Sockel ist nicht veraltet sondern neu. Es ist Ivy-Bridge-E nicht Ivy-Bridge. Und der Prozessor ist verlötet, besitzt also keine WLP und ist daher, wenn du die Spannung herabsetzt (!!) und den freien Multiplikator erhöhst schneller und Kühler unter Last!



Dann eben Haswell-E. Aber trotzdem Ist Ivy(-E) 10% langsamer pro Takt, das ist einfach so.
Der Sockel ist veraltet, den gibt es nun seit 2 Jahren.

Du kannst auch bei einem 4770K die Spannung herabsetzen und den Multiplikator erhöhen.


@ T.E. ich würde keine Doppelturm Kühler nehmen, die besetzen meistens den 1. PCIe Slot,
daher diesen: 

Noctua NH-U14S Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

genauso stark wie die Doppelturmkühler: Noctua NH-U14S CPU-Kühler im Test - HT4U.net


----------



## Vagas (14. Oktober 2013)

> ich würde keine Doppelturm Kühler nehmen, die besetzen meistens den 1. PCIe Slot,
> daher diesen:
> 
> Noctua NH-U14S Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Meinst du es könnte sonst dann zu einem Konflikt mit der Grafikkarte auf dem Board kommen?

Entschuldigung, wenn ich heute nicht mehr antworte  Morgen Arbeit


----------



## der pc-nutzer (14. Oktober 2013)

Der u14s ist noch ein stück breiter als der k2, der kollidiert auf jeden fall mit der gpu. Eine lösung wäre, du steckst die graka in den zweiten pcie x16 slot des mainboards. Ansonsten musst du einen schmaleren kühler, etwa den prolimatech megahalems, nehmen


----------



## Jeanboy (14. Oktober 2013)

der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Der u14s ist noch ein stück breiter als der k2, der kollidiert auf jeden fall mit der gpu. Eine lösung wäre, du steckst die graka in den zweiten pcie x16 slot des mainboards. Ansonsten musst du einen schmaleren kühler, etwa den prolimatech megahalems, nehmen


 
Sorry, da hast du recht 

Dachte beim Prodigy-M wird der CPU Kühler um 90° gedreht, dem ist aber nicht so


----------



## MatzeLP (14. Oktober 2013)

Neuer WK

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220b74e6227a5dda6998a8220acff6a914004b1bc3764

Bei Crossfire: Kleines Netzteil raus.
Ohne Crossfire: Großes Netzteil + Graka raus.


----------



## Jeanboy (14. Oktober 2013)

MatzeLP schrieb:


> Neuer WK
> 
> https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220b74e6227a5dda6998a8220acff6a914004b1bc3764
> 
> ...


 
Irgendwie vergisst du das Prodigy-M, also Mainboard zu groß, falsches Gehäuse

Dazu ist das 650W Netzteil überdimensioniert und der Ram zu teuer


----------



## Aendymone (14. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe jetzt auch nicht unbedingt so die Ahnung, aber der K2 und die 7970 ROG Platinum passen bei mir locker aufs Board (Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3). Das müsste doch dann auch bei dem anderen Board passen - unterscheidet sich doch nicht so vom Layout - Beweisbild habe ich natürlich angehängt 


Edit:

Ich nehme es zurück habe das Prodigy M überlesen... ^_^ Mit nem anderen Formfaktor klar, dass da der 1. Slot überragt wird - mein Fehler.


----------



## drstoecker (14. Oktober 2013)

der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Der u14s ist noch ein stück breiter als der k2, der kollidiert auf jeden fall mit der gpu. Eine lösung wäre, du steckst die graka in den zweiten pcie x16 slot des mainboards. Ansonsten musst du einen schmaleren kühler, etwa den prolimatech megahalems, nehmen


 
eine lösung währe eine kompakte wasserkühlung. ich habe eine corsair h70 mit nur einem lüfter von noiseblocker und die läuft sehr leise. was man auch nicht ausser acht lassen sollte ist das sehr hohe gewicht mancher luftkühler.


----------



## Aendymone (14. Oktober 2013)

Das wurde doch schon vorher im Thread angesprochen, dass eine Kompaktkühlung nicht zu empfehlen ist - gerade eine H70 - nichtmals die H100 kommt gegen einen K2 an - also warum 40€ mehr bezahlen??


----------



## MatzeLP (14. Oktober 2013)

OK ich weiß, dass es ein ATX-Mainboard ist, ich habe auch ein anderes Gehäuse. Gehäuse sind ja sowieso Geschmackssache, also...
RAM: Wenn du gute Qualität willst, bei Corsair bekommst du sie... (Und LowProfile, da sonst die Kühler zu groß sind.) 
Wenn du CrossFire benutzt, dann reichen 650 Watt gerade so aus.
Wenn das Gehäuse + dazu passendes Mainboard gewünscht ist, soll sich jemand melden, dann mache ich das.


----------



## the.hai (14. Oktober 2013)

Ich schmeiß mal grob das in die runde:

1 x Samsung SSD 840 Evo Series  250GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7TE250BW)
1 x Intel Core i7-4770K, 4x 3.50GHz, boxed (BX80646I74770K)
1 x GeIL Dragon RAM DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-1600, CL11-11-11-28 (GD316GB1600C11DC)
1 x Gigabyte GA-Z87MX-D3H
1 x be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.31 (E9-CM-480W/BN197)

P.S. bei den Preisen mittlerweile empfehle ich sogar ne größere SSD


----------



## MatzeLP (14. Oktober 2013)

Gute Wahl. (Außer dem RAM würde ich es genauso machen.)


----------



## Jeanboy (14. Oktober 2013)

MatzeLP schrieb:


> OK ich weiß, dass es ein ATX-Mainboard ist, ich habe auch ein anderes Gehäuse. Gehäuse sind ja sowieso Geschmackssache, also...
> RAM: Wenn du gute Qualität willst, bei Corsair bekommst du sie... (Und LowProfile, da sonst die Kühler zu groß sind.)
> Wenn du CrossFire benutzt, dann reichen 650 Watt gerade so aus.
> Wenn das Gehäuse + dazu passendes Mainboard gewünscht ist, soll sich jemand melden, dann mache ich das.



Hier steht aber im Threadtitel EXPLIZIT "Prodigy M".

Da kann man doch keinen Tower samt ATX Board empfehlen. "ich brauche paar leichte Sommerschuhe" Verkäufer: "okey, hier sind fette Winterboots, die gefallen mir besser" 


Wegen den Ram:

2x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS8G3D1609DS1S00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

So kann der TE, falls ein Riegel kaputt geht, immer noch 8 GB nutzen.

oder billiger:

Speicher mit Typ: DDR3, Kitgröße: 16GB, Speichertakt: 1600MHz, Speicherlatenz: CL9, Maximalspannung: 1.50V Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Je nachdem wo man bestellen will, geht es deutlich günstiger.




Für 1 Karte = 550 Watt
Für 2 Karten = 750 Watt

das reicht locker


----------



## der pc-nutzer (14. Oktober 2013)

Noch was zur kühlung: da die matrix eine tripleslot karte ist, muss sie in den obersten slot. Also bleibt als cpu kühler eingetlich nur der schmale lüftkühler (scythe mine 2, megahalems etc) oder ein wakü set


----------



## xxwollexx (14. Oktober 2013)

Ich schmeiße einmal meinen eigenen Aufbau in den Raum (selbst gekauft)

CPU + WLP	I7 4770k	                               295,65 €
Mainboard	Z87M-PLUS                                92,72 €
Ram   16gb Vengeance Pro  black cl9        126,00 €
Gehäuse	Prodigy 	                               79,90 €
HDD	Seagate Barracuda 3TB	                       89,99 €
SSD	Samsung Evo 250gb	                      144,00 €
CPU Lüfter	Prolimatech Megahelms	                74,90 €
Gehäuse Lüfter	Spectre 120/140/230	        38,81 €
Netzteil	E9 CM 580w	                       91,18 €
Lüftersteuerung	Bitfenix	                       34,90 €

Gesamt: 1.068,05 € +Graka

Mir fehlt nur noch meine Caseking Bestellung (Bitfenix inkl. dem Prodigy)


----------



## Oozy (14. Oktober 2013)

Nochmals neu:

1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
1 x Samsung SSD 840 Evo Series  250GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7TE250BW)
1 x Intel Core i5-4670K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80646I54670K)
2 x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM 4GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS4G3D1609DS1S00)
1 x ASUS Gryphon Z87 (C2) (90MB0EH0-M0EAY5)
1 x LG Electronics GH24NS95 schwarz, SATA, bulk (GH24NS95.AUAA10B)
1 x Enermax T.B.Silence PWM 120x120x25mm, 500-1500rpm, 45.04-121.05m\'b3/h, 8dB(A) (UCTB12P)
1 x Enermax T.B.Silence PWM 140mm (UCTB14P)
2 x EKL Alpenföhn Föhn 120 Wing Boost Black & White Plus (84000000069)
1 x Prolimatech Black Megahalems Kühlkörper
1 x BitFenix Prodigy M schwarz (BFC-PRM-300-KKXSK-RP)
1 x be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.31 (E9-CM-480W/BN197)

Inkl dem Megahalems, 2x120mm PWM CPU Lüfter (Wingboost), wobei auch einer reicht. Zudem habe ich dir einen 120mm PWM und 140mm PWM für Boden und Hinten eingepackt.

RAM kann auch 2x8 genommen werden und der i5 gegen den i7 4770*K* getauscht werden.


----------



## Vagas (14. Oktober 2013)

Hier hat sich ja einiges über Nacht getan  Ich werde mich sofort nach der Arbeit melden.


----------



## MatzeLP (14. Oktober 2013)

AWR4Fi schrieb:


> Nochmals neu:
> 
> 1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
> 1 x Samsung SSD 840 Evo Series  250GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7TE250BW)
> ...


----------



## der pc-nutzer (14. Oktober 2013)

i7 muss nicht und 2x8gb ram auch nicht. und das mit retail gilt nur für blu ray brenner/laufwerke


----------



## Oozy (14. Oktober 2013)

I7 kann einen Vorteil bringen bei sehr wenigen Spielen. 16GB RAM aber überhaupt nicht. Oft reichen 4GB aus. 

Retail braucht man bei DVD Laufwerken nicht, das ist nur für BluRay, da die Abspielsoftware von BluRay kostenpflichtig ist.


----------



## MatzeLP (14. Oktober 2013)

OK kann trotzdem nicht Schaden.


----------



## Oozy (14. Oktober 2013)

MatzeLP schrieb:


> OK kann trotzdem nicht Schaden.


 
IMO unnötig dafür 5 Euro auszugeben, wenn es bessere gratis Programme dafür gibt.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (14. Oktober 2013)

Der brieftasche schon


----------



## MatzeLP (14. Oktober 2013)

Neue Konfiguration für dich:

Prozessor: Intel Core i7-4770K, 4x 3.50GHz, boxed (BX80646I74770K) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Mainboard: ASUS Gryphon Z87 (C2) (90MB0EH0-M0EAY5) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Gehäuse: BitFenix Prodigy M schwarz (BFC-PRM-300-KKXSK-RP) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Festplatten: 1. Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
                  2. Samsung SSD 840 Evo Series 250GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7TE250BW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Arbeitsspeicher: Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (CML16GX3M2A1600C9) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

CPU-Kühler: Prolimatech Black Megahalems Kühlkörper Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Lüfter: 3x be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM 120mm (BL030) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Lüftersteuerung: Scythe Kaze Master Pro Ace schwarz, 5.25" Lüftersteuerung 6-Kanal (KM04-BK) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 530W ATX 2.31 (L8-CM-530W/BN181) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Wärmeleitpaste: Arctic Cooling MX-2, 30g Spritze Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

DVD-Brenner: Samsung SE-218BB schwarz, USB 2.0 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Anmerkungen: Da du nur einen 5,25" Schacht hast, externen Brenner. 

Ich hoffe, dass ich die diesmal helfen konnte. 

MatzeLP


----------



## crys_ (14. Oktober 2013)

Als Kühler käme vielleicht auch ein Be Quiet! Dark Rock 2 Pro in Frage, vom Aufbau dem K2 ja seht ähnlich, aber mit 138mm 2cm schmaler. Der passt auf jeden Fall ohne den ersten Slot zu blockieren


----------



## Infin1ty (14. Oktober 2013)

Warum zur Hölle dieser völlig überteuerte Ram, und die Netzteil"empfehlung" ist für die Tonne...


----------



## Vagas (14. Oktober 2013)

"bleibt als cpu kühler eingetlich nur der schmale lüftkühler (scythe mine 2, megahalems etc) oder ein wakü set"

  Da gefällt mir der Megahalems >Scythe mine 2. 
  Bei der von dir vorgeschlagen Wakü:
Alphacool NexXxoS Cool Answer 480 DDC/XT (11065) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
  müsste es schon das Gehäuse sein:
AeroCool DS Window Edition schwarz mit Sichtfenster (EN52261) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
  Was auch gar nicht so schlimm wäre, weil das Gehäuse auch gut aussieht, aber ich weis nicht ob ich diese Wakü verbaut bekomme?! (Btw das Megahalems soll in der Montage auch schwierig sein und nichts für Laien. Stimmt das wirklich?)

Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS8G3D1609DS1S00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
  Wurde jetzt in mehreren Konfigs vorgeschlagen. Sind die so gut oder nur preislich attraktiv?

  "oder billiger:
Speicher mit Typ: DDR3, Kitgröße: 16GB, Speichertakt: 1600MHz, Speicherlatenz: CL9, Maximalspannung: 1.50V Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland "


  Super Liste vielen Dank! Wenn die unterschiedlichen RAMs sich wirklich nicht viel geben, dann würde ich mir einen aussuchen, der zum Board optisch passt ^^ Die Corsair gefallen mir momentan am besten und hab sie schon in vielen System hier im Forum gesehen.

  Hier wurde schon mehrmals von CF gesprochen, ich will eigentlich nur eine Graka haben, da es ja jetzt schon Probleme mit dem CPU-Kühler gibt. Kann mir da gar nicht vorstellen, wie da noch eine zweite Grafik reinpassen soll, also es wird kein CF Gespann ^^
  Demnach wird es dann mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit dieses Netzteil:

http://geizhals.at/677396


  Zum Laufwerk: Es kann ruhig ein Blu-Ray sein

  Bei den Mainboards sind es ja jetzt die folgend drei:
http://geizhals.de/981433
  Mainboard Z87M-PLUS 92,72 €
Gigabyte GA-Z87MX-D3H Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich
  Nur welches von denen?

  "Lüftersteuerung: Scythe Kaze Master Pro Ace schwarz, 5.25" Lüftersteuerung 6-Kanal (KM04-BK) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
  DVD-Brenner: Samsung SE-218BB schwarz, USB 2.0 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland"


  Die Idee find ich nicht schlecht? Nur die Lüftersteuerung mit den ganze Reglern sieht nicht so prickelnd aus, sind viel zu prominent. Gibt es da nicht was dezenteres? Und gibt es das Laufwerk auch als BluRay?


----------



## Vagas (14. Oktober 2013)

> Warum zur Hölle dieser völlig überteuerte Ram, und die Netzteil"empfehlung" ist für die Tonne...



Kannst du bitte posten welche du genau meinst?


----------



## Vagas (14. Oktober 2013)

> Als Kühler käme vielleicht auch ein Be Quiet! Dark Rock 2 Pro in Frage,  vom Aufbau dem K2 ja seht ähnlich, aber mit 138mm 2cm schmaler. Der  passt auf jeden Fall ohne den ersten Slot zu blockieren



Okay das weckt nochmal Hoffnung in mir für den DRP2


----------



## crys_ (14. Oktober 2013)

Der Ballistix ist ein guter RAM, hab ihn auch verbaut und bin soweit zufrieden



Vagas schrieb:


> Okay das weckt nochmal Hoffnung in mir für den DRP2



Also ich hab den Dark Rock 2 aufm Schreibtisch stehen, passen tut es auf jeden Fall...morgen kommt er in das Prodigy M


----------



## MatzeLP (14. Oktober 2013)

Lüftersteurung: Gehe mal auf scythe-eu.com, dort gibt es under Zubehör viele Lüftersteuerungen.
Eine Touch und eine mit versenkbaren Knöpfen. 
Arbeitsspeicher: Nimm corsair, ist einfach cool und besitzt gute Qualität
Mainboard: ASUS
Netzteil: Gut
CPU-Kühler: Vielleicht Top-Flow?


----------



## crys_ (14. Oktober 2013)

MatzeLP schrieb:


> Mainboard: ASUS



Kannst du das begründen oder ist das "cool"? Bei Lüftersteuerung gibt es auf welche die man in einen leeren PCI Slot stecken kann, dann bleibt das 5,25" Laufwerk frei


----------



## der pc-nutzer (14. Oktober 2013)

> Als Kühler käme vielleicht auch ein Be Quiet! Dark Rock 2 Pro in Frage, vom Aufbau dem K2 ja seht ähnlich, aber mit 138mm 2cm schmaler. Der passt auf jeden Fall ohne den ersten Slot zu blockieren



der drp2 ist ebenso breit wie der k2, wird also nicht passen (noch zumal er 166mm hoch ist). hier auf dem foto ist das gut zu erkennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zu sehen ist der megahalems, zwischen ihm und der gpu ist maximal 1cm (eher weniger) platz. die backplate der matrix nimmt ungefähr 4mm in anspruch, da wird es also extrem knapp



Vagas schrieb:


> Bei der von dir vorgeschlagen Wakü:
> Alphacool NexXxoS Cool Answer 480 DDC/XT (11065) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> müsste es schon das Gehäuse sein:
> AeroCool DS Window Edition schwarz mit Sichtfenster (EN52261) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> Was auch gar nicht so schlimm wäre, weil das Gehäuse auch gut aussieht, aber ich weis nicht ob ich diese Wakü verbaut bekomme?!


 
extern verbauen. das case hat schlauchdurchführungen auf der rückseite. den radi kannst du dann auf dem verlinkten quad 120er stand befestigen

btw ist eine lüftersteuerung nicht notwendig, dann die boards von asus können das sehr sehr gut


----------



## MatzeLP (14. Oktober 2013)

crys_ schrieb:


> Der Ballistix ist ein guter RAM, hab ihn auch verbaut und bin soweit zufrieden
> 
> 
> 
> Also ich hab den Dark Rock 2 aufm Schreibtisch stehen, passen tut es auf jeden Fall...morgen kommt er in das Prodigy M


 
Passt das? Auf Geizhals steht CPU-Kühler Höhe max. 160mm und der Kühler ist mit einer Höhe von 166mm angegeben. 
Möchte niemanden verunsichern, aber passt das wirklich? Wenn ja, klare Kaufempfehlung!



crys_ schrieb:


> Kannst du das begründen oder ist das "cool"? Bei Lüftersteuerung gibt es auf welche die man in einen leeren PCI Slot stecken kann, dann bleibt das 5,25" Laufwerk frei


 
Habe gute Erfahrungen mit meinem ASUS-Mainboard.
Ebenso mit Corsair-Speicher.

Kann nicht sagen, dass etwas anderes schlecht ist, kann nur das empfehlen!!

Zur Lüftersteuerung: Ja, aber die ist dann hinten am Gehäuse und ein externes Laufwerk ist auch praktisch.


----------



## crys_ (14. Oktober 2013)

Die 160mm beziehen sich auf den eingebauten Bügel für die HDDs wenn man die 3,5" HDDs verbaut. Werden diese am Biden montiert oder nur 2,5" HDDs verwendet hat man knapp 180mm.

Der DR2 passt also nur wenn keine 3,5"HDDs am Bügel verbaut werden...ist bei mir nicht der Fall drum hab ich das grad einfach angenommen 

Wegen dem Slot hab ich hier ein Bild


----------



## der pc-nutzer (14. Oktober 2013)

nutze mal den bearbeiten button, den gibts nicht umsonst. mods mögen tripleposts nämlich überhaut nicht


----------



## Vagas (14. Oktober 2013)

> extern verbauen. das case hat schlauchdurchführungen auf der rückseite.  den radi kannst du dann auf dem verlinkten quad 120er stand befestigen


Der Stand ist eine gute Idee, passt dann aber nicht mehr zum Gehäuse wenn dann nochmal ein zusätzlicher Stand außerhalb des Gehäuses steht. Hoffe ihr versteht mich da. Aber wirklich eine gute Ideezu schade dass man die Wakü nicht im Gehäuse verstecken kann


----------



## Vagas (14. Oktober 2013)

> Wegen dem Slot hab ich hier ein Bild



Vielen Dank für das Bild, kann leider deiner Denkweise noch nicht so ganz folgen 



> Die 160mm beziehen sich auf den eingebauten Bügel für die HDDs wenn man  die 3,5" HDDs verbaut. Werden diese am Biden montiert oder nur 2,5" HDDs  verwendet hat man knapp 180mm.
> 
> Der DR2 passt also nur wenn keine 3,5"HDDs am Bügel verbaut werden...ist  bei mir nicht der Fall drum hab ich das grad einfach angenommen


----------



## MatzeLP (14. Oktober 2013)

Brauchs du GROSSES Gehäuse. Hat vielleicht ein Corsair Obsidian eine Chance??
:/


----------



## Vagas (14. Oktober 2013)

Die Lüftersteuerung wäre eine kleine Spielerei die man sich überlegen könnte, aber wenn die Lüftersteuerung von Asus so gut ist, dann lieber ein schönes BluRay Laufwerk was sehr gut in der Front vom Gehäuse untergeht ^^


----------



## Vagas (14. Oktober 2013)

> Brauchs du GROSSES Gehäuse. Hat vielleicht ein Corsair Obsidian eine Chance??
> :/



Das würde viele Probleme auf einen Schlag klären, aber da wäre auch irgendwo der Reiz für euch weg? Oder?!


----------



## MatzeLP (14. Oktober 2013)

Hast du Recht. Du brauchst eigentlich keine zusätzliche.
BD-Player: 8521510 - Asus BW-16D1HT Blu-ray Disc Writer SATA 3Gb/s intern den da vielleicht?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (14. Oktober 2013)

Zu teuer: http://m.mindfactory.de/product_inf...r-SATA-1-5Gb-s-intern-schwarz-Ret_826532.html


----------



## Jeanboy (14. Oktober 2013)

Und 'ne externe Lüftersteuerung NZXT Sentry LXE externe Lüftersteuerung 5-Kanal (SENLXE-001) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## MatzeLP (14. Oktober 2013)

Vagas schrieb:


> Das würde viele Probleme auf einen Schlag klären, aber da wäre auch irgendwo der Reiz für euch weg? Oder?!


 
Dann geht's erst richtig los. E-ATX; WaKü für CPU (aus Silber), GPU und Speicher; triple Radiatoren, 200mm-Lüfter etc.

Nein nur Spaß: Aber ATX und WaKü für CPU (nicht aus 925er Silber, sondern aus Kupfer) + gute Radiatoren mit großen Lüftern sollten drin sein. 

@Der PC-Nutzer:Wenn du meinst sind 20€.


----------



## Jeanboy (14. Oktober 2013)

MatzeLP schrieb:


> @Der PC-Nutzer:Wenn du meinst sind 20€.


 
Also über 20% mehr


----------



## crys_ (14. Oktober 2013)

Vagas schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für das Bild, kann leider deiner Denkweise noch nicht so ganz folgen


 
Ich probier es nochmal ausführlich 

Beim Prodigy M gibt es diesen Bügle um Festplatten zu befestigen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier siehst du, das auf der Rückseite 3,5" HDDs befestigt werden. So wir du es auf dem Bild siehst hast du 160mm für der CPU Kühler. Wenn du hier keine 3,5" HDDs verbaust bekommst du schonmal 2,5cm dazu, kannst also CPU Kühler bis 185mm verbauen. Wenn du den Bügel ganz weg lässt kommt nochmals 1cm dazu.

Ich würde dir auch empfehlen im Prodigy M 2,5" HDDs zu verwenden, mit den 3,5ern verbaust du dir sehr viele Möglichektein (großer CPU Kühler und/oder Lüfter im Boden). Die 2,5er sind ja nicht wesentlich teurer solange dir 1TB Speicher reicht.

Edit: Hab übrigens das noch gefunden. Stammt aus meiner Planung für Board und CPU Lüfter. Ist komplett maßstabsgetreu und die Realität gibt der Zeichnung recht


----------



## Vagas (14. Oktober 2013)

> Und 'ne externe Lüftersteuerung NZXT Sentry LXE externe Lüftersteuerung 5-Kanal (SENLXE-001) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



@Jeanboy: DAS sieht ja mal übelst geil aus  

BluRay ist gebongt


----------



## MatzeLP (14. Oktober 2013)

@ Jeanboy:Ich hab in Mathe eine 1. Prozent Rechnung kann ich. LG ist auch eine gute Marke.


----------



## crys_ (14. Oktober 2013)

Vagas schrieb:


> @Jeanboy: DAS sieht ja mal übelst geil aus


 
Die hab ich mir auch schon überlegt...aber funktioniert die auch wenn das Display nciht angeschlossen ist?


----------



## MatzeLP (14. Oktober 2013)

Vagas schrieb:


> @Jeanboy: DAS sieht ja mal übelst geil aus
> 
> BluRay ist gebongt


 
Tatsache: Richtig coole Lüftersteuerung: Aber 50€


----------



## Vagas (14. Oktober 2013)

@Crys_: Eine SUPER  Erklärung!!

Jetzt versteh ich was du meinst. Das ist auf jeden Fall ein Pkt der berücksichtigt werden kann/sollte.

Kann sowas aber sehr schlecht beurteilen, weil ich wirklich raus bin aus der Praxis


----------



## Jeanboy (14. Oktober 2013)

_Auf dem Stromanschluss ist ein Warnhinweis angebracht, der darauf  hinweist, erst die Verkabelung von Steuereinheit und Display und dann  den Anschluss an das Netzteil vorzunehmen. Ergo darf der Computer nicht  ohne das Display betrieben werden, solange  die Steuereinheit an das Netzteil angeschlossen ist. Wer mit dem PC zu  einer Lan fährt und auf die Mitnahme des Displays verzichtet, muss also  unbedingt daran denken, die Steuereinheit vom Strom zu trennen.

NZXT Sentry LXE - externe Touchscreen-Lüftersteuerung im Test
_
Wird wohl nicht ohne gehen ​


----------



## crys_ (14. Oktober 2013)

Dann ist das aber ziemlicher Schwachsinn....wenn man ein Prodigy hat will man es oft mitnehmen....darauf ist es ja ausgelegt. Und jedes mal so ein Ding mitzuschleppen wäre mir zu doof...

EDIT: Ich werde diese Lüftersterung verbauen...mir reicht das:
http://www.amazon.de/Lian-Li-PT-FN0...381780423&sr=8-2&keywords=pci+lüftersteuerung

Mehr als 4 Lüfter gehen eh nicht ins Prodigy (wenn man unten einen großen verbaut)


----------



## the.hai (14. Oktober 2013)

Richtig bemerkt, die Sentry LXE arbeitet ohne Display nicht. Ich habe sie selbst.

Ob überhaupt eine Lüftersteuerung sinnvoll ist, wage ich bei den wenigen Lüftern zu bezweifeln. Ich habe 6x140er und 2x120er an der sentry lxe, da machts m.M. schon sinn.

bei so wenigen lüftern, kann man auch alles gemütlich übers board laufen lassen.


----------



## Vagas (14. Oktober 2013)

> EDIT: Ich werde diese Lüftersterung verbauen...mir reicht das:
> http://www.amazon.de/Lian-Li-PT-FN03...üftersteuerung



Sieht im vergleich zu dem anderen etwas unschön aus  

Das ändere wäre ein nettes Spielzeug.


----------



## crys_ (14. Oktober 2013)

Tut was es soll  Ich will alle Lüfter runter regeln können wenn ich Filme schau oder ihn über Nacht an hab. Wenn ich zock / auf ner LAN bin dreh ich auf 100% und er ist kühl. Dazu muss ich sagen das ich im Boden ein BitFenix Sprectre Pro 230mm hab, das ist ne kleine Turbine


----------



## Vagas (14. Oktober 2013)

> BitFenix Sprectre Pro 230mm



Okay der kommt auch bei mir in Boden. Schon geil


----------



## Oozy (14. Oktober 2013)

Die die normale Version, welche nur einen kleineren Luftdurchsatz hat. Dafür musst du keinen Gehörschutz tragen beim Zocken...


----------



## crys_ (14. Oktober 2013)

Vagas schrieb:


> Okay der kommt auch bei mir in Boden. Schon geil



Wird aber ziemlich laut  Meiner kommt morgen mit dem Gehäuse, ich geb dann mla Feedback ob man was zum regulieren oder Ohrstöpsel braucht 



AWR4Fi schrieb:


> Gehörschutz


Headset ist hier das Stichwort


----------



## der pc-nutzer (14. Oktober 2013)

Vagas schrieb:


> Okay der kommt auch bei mir in Boden. Schon geil


 
ist sehr laut das ding 

man könnte auch versuchen, eine wakü INS dead silence zu verpflanzen: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter

natürlich müsste das case zuvor ausgemessen werden


----------



## Vagas (14. Oktober 2013)

Grrrr.... so laut das Ding


----------



## MatzeLP (14. Oktober 2013)

Ja, außerdem, wozu brauchst du so einen Riesenlüfter? Warum nicht zwei 120mm?


----------



## Vagas (14. Oktober 2013)

> man könnte auch versuchen, eine wakü INS dead silence zu verpflanzen: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter
> 
> natürlich müsste das case zuvor ausgemessen werden



Du meinst also eine Wakü im Gehäuse irgendwo zu verbauen? Anstelle von dem Bodenlüfter und co.


----------



## crys_ (14. Oktober 2013)

Is schon sehr laut. Drum will ich ja das Drehding zum regeln. Die Pro Version hat mit 265 m3/h halt einen gewaltigen Luftdurchsatz. Als ich mien Prodigy und Lüfter bestellt habe wollte ich noch ein SLI in dem Gehäuse unterbringen  Jetzt würde ich zur normalen Version greifen, die reicht vollkommen  Und SLI/CF ist bei dir ja eh absolut keine Option mit deiner Karte. Nimm lieber den normalen


----------



## MatzeLP (14. Oktober 2013)

Ginge vielleicht mit einem Slim-Radiator?
Aber ich glaube nicht, dass eine WaKü von Nöten ist.


----------



## Vagas (14. Oktober 2013)

Ne CF ist vom Fenster, bin froh wenn das hier so klappt


----------



## crys_ (14. Oktober 2013)

Ich kenn mich mit Waküs null aus, aber wenn man im Prodigy sich auf einen 240er Radiator beschränkt kann man diesen in den Boden verbauen und die Pumpe an dem Festplattenbügel befestigen, evtl. 2 oder 3 Löcher bohren und festschrauben


----------



## Vagas (14. Oktober 2013)

Hier wurden ja schon viele 3,5 HDDs empfohlen. Falls es wirklich einen entscheidenden Pkt nachher spielt, welche 2,5 HDDs könnte man dann einbauen?


----------



## crys_ (14. Oktober 2013)

Ich werde Western Digital Black Scorpio verbauen. Blue Scorpio kommen auch in Frage. Die WD Platten sind top, hab noch ne 3 Jahre alte Blue Scorpio, die läuft einwandfrei trotz hartem Leben 

Hier mal ein Link:Caseking.de » HDD/SSD/ODD » Festplatten (HDD) » 2,5 Zoll Festplatten(HDD) » Western Digital Blue, SATA 6G, 5400RPM 2,5 Zoll - 1 TB

Insgesamt kannst du 5 2,5" HDDs/SSDs verbauen ohne irgendwelche Einschränkungen zu haben


----------



## Vagas (14. Oktober 2013)

> Western Digital Black Scorpio


 für 60€ kann man nix sagen


----------



## crys_ (14. Oktober 2013)

Gibt es aber maximal mit 750GB, von der Blue gibt es eine TB Version (siehe Link oben). Ich denk in Kombination mit einer 250GB SSD ist das eine super Lösung und du kannst komplett auf den Bügel verzichten (in der Seitenwand kannst du 2 2,5" HDDs verbauen)


----------



## der pc-nutzer (14. Oktober 2013)

ne halbwegs bezahlbare und schnelle 2,5" hdd ist dieses modell von HGST: HGST Travelstar 7K1000 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (HTS721010A9E630/0J22423) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Vagas (14. Oktober 2013)

So wenn ich mal grob nochmal die Erkenntnisse von heute zusammenfassen kann, um nicht den Überblick zu verlieren.
Der Boden wird mit 2x 120 Lüftern verbaut, die was leiser sind als der 240. Im Thread wurden ja schon welche empfohlen Enermax T.B.Apollish blau 120x120x25mm, 900rpm, 63.78m³/h, 17dB(A) (UCTA12N-BL) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland.

Es bleibt "offen" wieviel cm man durch die 2,5HDDs gewinnt für den CPU Kühler, sonst wird es ein Megahalems oder eine Wakü 

Als lecker Spielerei und optischen Hingucker kommt noch diese NZXT Sentry LXE externe Lüftersteuerung 5-Kanal (SENLXE-001) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland dazu 

Dass ist das was mir so jetzt alles spontan einfällt


----------



## crys_ (14. Oktober 2013)

Vergiss die SSD nicht  ich hab gerade mal zusammengerechnet (ohne Lüftersteuerung):

1 x Western Digital Scorpio Blue 1TB, 4KB Sektoren, SATA II (WD10TPVT)
1 x Samsung SSD 840 Evo Series  250GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7TE250BW)
1 x Intel Core i7-4770K, 4x 3.50GHz, boxed (BX80646I74770K)
1 x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-1333, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP8G3D1339DS1S00)
1 x Gigabyte GA-Z87M-D3H
1 x BitFenix Spectre LED PWM schwarz/grün 140mm (BFF-BLF-P14025G-RP)
1 x BitFenix Spectre LED schwarz/grün, 230mm (BFF-BLF-23030G-RP)
1 x be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 2 (BK017)
1 x BitFenix Prodigy M schwarz (BFC-PRM-300-KKXSK-RP)
1 x be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.31 (E9-CM-480W/BN197)
=========
960 Euro

Hab allerdings unten einen 230er Luffi drin, der ist aber nicht lauter als die 120er (vorher ging es um die PRO Version, das hier ist der normale)
Wegen dem Kühler kann ich morgen (wenn DHL mitspielt ) gerne einfach mal nachmessen und paar Bilder hier rein posten 

Edit: BluRay Laufwerk vergessen  Kommen noch 70 Euro dazu


----------



## MatzeLP (14. Oktober 2013)

Geht es morgen weiter? Oder sind alle Fragen geklärt?


----------



## Vagas (14. Oktober 2013)

@der pc-nutzer
Du warst der Kritiker von den CPU Kühlern und ein treuer Vertretter von der Wakü. Was hälst du von crys_ seiner Idee/Gedankengut? 



> Ich probier es nochmal ausführlich
> 
> Beim Prodigy M gibt es diesen Bügle um Festplatten zu befestigen
> http://bitfenix.img.bgcdn.net/produc...png?1375339475
> ...



Selbstverständlich sind alle anderen auch angesprochen


----------



## Vagas (14. Oktober 2013)

> Geht es morgen weiter? Oder sind alle Fragen geklärt?



Es sind noch Fragen offen, die werden sich aber erst eindeutig klären, wenn crys_ sein Prodigy M hat und uns vllt ein paar schöne Bilder/Information zukommen lassen kann


----------



## MatzeLP (14. Oktober 2013)

Vagas schrieb:


> @der pc-nutzer
> Du warst der Kritiker von den CPU Kühlern und ein treuer Vertretter von der Wakü. Was hälst du von crys_ seiner Idee/Gedankengut?
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ich habe keine Ahnung wegen des Geafikkartenslots, mich "beunruhigt" die Höhe des Dark Rocks.
Zu WaKü: Genial, ABER etwas teurer, schwieriger einzubauen + ein bisschen risikoreicher.*

Edit: *wegen Wasser + PC-Komponenten.


----------



## crys_ (14. Oktober 2013)

Bin gern gewillt Bilder zu machen und meine ersten Eindrücke festzuhalten wenn Interesse besteht


----------



## Rosigatton (14. Oktober 2013)

Bilder sind hier immer gern gesehen  

In die Prodigys passen Kühler bis 160mm Höhe. Der Dark Rock Pro2 ist 166mm hoch.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (14. Oktober 2013)

Vagas schrieb:


> @der pc-nutzer
> Du warst der Kritiker von den CPU Kühlern und ein treuer Vertretter von der Wakü. Was hälst du von crys_ seiner Idee/Gedankengut?


 
auf den ersten blick sehr gut, ABER der dark rock pro 2 ist zu breit. auf seinem bild ist der dark rock 2 ohne pro abgelichtet, dieser ist aber 1cm schmaler als der pro. da die backplate der matrix ja auch nochmal platz wegnimmt, wird es nicht passen. mein vorschlag daher ist der Megahalems mit 2 EKL Wingboost Pure Plus


----------



## crys_ (14. Oktober 2013)

Dann grab ich mal meine Kamera aus  Hier übrigens noch die technischen Daten mit dem "Bügel" alias Laufwerk-Tray


----------



## Vagas (14. Oktober 2013)

> Vergiss die SSD nicht  ich hab gerade mal zusammengerechnet (ohne Lüftersteuerung):
> 
> 1 x Western Digital Scorpio Blue 1TB, 4KB Sektoren, SATA II (WD10TPVT)
> 1 x Samsung SSD 840 Evo Series  250GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7TE250BW)
> ...


Vielen Dank fürs zusammen rechnen. Tendiere aber eher zum Asus Board, was aber im Preis nicht viel ausmacht (Grund: Persöhnlich gute Erfahrung gemacht)



> http://geizhals.de/648439





> Hab allerdings unten einen 230er Luffi drin, der ist aber nicht lauter  als die 120er (vorher ging es um die PRO Version, das hier ist der  normale)


Asooooo...... damit wäre er/es wieder mit im rennen  Ohh ich liebe es 



> Wegen dem Kühler kann ich morgen (wenn DHL mitspielt ) gerne einfach mal nachmessen und paar Bilder hier rein posten


Das wäre sehr nett!!!!



> Bin gern gewillt Bilder zu machen und meine ersten Eindrücke festzuhalten wenn Interesse besteht


AUF JEDEN FALL


----------



## crys_ (14. Oktober 2013)

Der Dark Rock 2 Pro ist genau wie der Dark Rock 2 138mm breit. Beide sind 166mm hoch. Der Pro ist 147mm lang, der normale nur 97mm. Extra gerade nochmal anchgeschaut. Quelle: Datenblätter bei caseking.de

Die 166mm gehen klar wenn keine 3,5" HDDs verbaut werden 

Edit: Halt  evtl. ist der Pro doc breiter...hab mich wohl verguckt...Bei mir ist zwischen Kühler und Graka 1cm Platz (inkl. der Backplate)


----------



## der pc-nutzer (14. Oktober 2013)

stimmt, mein fehler. bei geizhals war die tiefe als breite angegeben


----------



## Vagas (14. Oktober 2013)

btw warum muss bei den Prolimatech Black Megahalems Kühlkörper Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland noch zwei Kühler dazu gekauft werden? Gibt es die nicht schon abgefertigt?


----------



## crys_ (14. Oktober 2013)

Jetzt bin ich völlig durch 

@pc-nutzer: Bei beQuiet sind für den Pro(L x B x H) 122 x 124 x 166 angegeben, für den normalen 97 x 138 x 166 (stimmt mit caseking überein)

Damit wäre der Pro sogar schmäler 

Edit: Das KANN nicht stimmen was bei bq steht. Der Lüfter hat 135mm Durchmesser, die 124 beziehen sich auf den Kühlkörper.
Das heisst beide sind 135mm breit + 3mm für die Klammern


----------



## MatzeLP (14. Oktober 2013)

Sag ich doch aber auf mich hört keiner 

EDIT: Sorry, mein Browser hat die Seite nicht aktualisiert, war darauf bezogen, dass DRP2 eigentlich zu hoch fürs Gehäuse ist.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (14. Oktober 2013)

geizhals sagt für den pro folgendes:



> Bauart: Tower-Kühler
> Abmessungen (BxHxT): 147x166x138mm


----------



## Vagas (14. Oktober 2013)

> Der Dark Rock 2 Pro ist genau wie der Dark Rock 2 138mm breit. Beide  sind 166mm hoch. Der Pro ist 147mm lang, der normale nur 97mm. Extra  gerade nochmal anchgeschaut. Quelle: Datenblätter bei caseking.de
> 
> Die 166mm gehen klar wenn keine 3,5" HDDs verbaut werden
> 
> Edit: Halt  evtl. ist der Pro doc breiter...hab mich wohl verguckt...Bei mir ist zwischen Kühler und Graka 1cm Platz (inkl. der Backplate)



Das ist natürlich 




> stimmt, mein fehler. bei geizhals war die tiefe als breite angegeben



Ich glaube ihr seit euch jetzt beide einig? 



> Sag ich doch aber auf mich hört keiner



Das tut mir wirklich leid, wollte keiner


----------



## MatzeLP (14. Oktober 2013)

@Vagas: Dachte ich mir. Ein kleiner Beitrag geht schnell verloren bei unglaublichen 111 Posts.


----------



## crys_ (14. Oktober 2013)

Also die breite von 138mm ist nachvollziehbar wegen dem 135mm Lüfter. Die Höhe 166mm macht auch sinn, da gleich wie beim normalen. Der Pro ist mit 147mm allerdings 5cm länger. Auch das macht Sinn 

Folge: BxLxH: 138x147x166mm 

Und die 166mm passen in das Gehäuse wenn der Laufwerk-Tray nicht mit 3,5" HDDs bestückt werden. Die 160mm beziehen sich auf den voll bestückten Tray!


----------



## Vagas (14. Oktober 2013)

MatzeLP schrieb:


> @Vagas: Dachte ich mir. Ein kleiner Beitrag geht schnell verloren bei unglaublichen 111 Posts.



Haben mir schon so viele 



crys_ schrieb:


> Also die breite von 138mm ist nachvollziehbar wegen dem 135mm Lüfter. Die Höhe 166mm macht auch sinn, da gleich wie beim normalen. Der Pro ist mit 147mm allerdings 5cm länger. Auch das macht Sinn
> 
> Folge: BxLxH: 138x147x166mm
> 
> Und die 166mm passen in das Gehäuse wenn der Laufwerk-Tray nicht mit 3,5" HDDs bestückt werden. Die 160mm beziehen sich auf den voll bestückten Tray!



Eine gute Schlussfolgerung


----------



## MatzeLP (14. Oktober 2013)

crys_ schrieb:


> Also die breite von 138mm ist nachvollziehbar wegen dem 135mm Lüfter. Die Höhe 166mm macht auch sinn, da gleich wie beim normalen. Der Pro ist mit 147mm allerdings 5cm länger. Auch das macht Sinn
> 
> Folge: BxLxH: 138x147x166mm
> 
> Und die 166mm passen in das Gehäuse wenn der Laufwerk-Tray nicht mit 3,5" HDDs bestückt werden. Die 160mm beziehen sich auf den voll bestückten Tray!


 
Schwere Geburt. Jetzt scheint ja alles logisch. 
Zu 2,5" Festplatten, wie wäre es mit nur einer SSD? (500-1000GB?)


----------



## Vagas (14. Oktober 2013)

Es sieht sehr sehr stark danach aus, dass es ein DRP2 wird 



> Zu 2,5" Festplatten, wie wäre es mit nur einer SSD? (500-1000GB?)


Würde Preisrahmen sprengen und P/L miserabel?


----------



## MatzeLP (14. Oktober 2013)

Vagas schrieb:


> Haben mir schon so viele


 
Nein mehr. 
Oben rechts steht das bei Ergebnissen. (Die füllen schon über 12 Seiten WTF)


----------



## crys_ (14. Oktober 2013)

Ein Ende ist ja langsam absehbar 




Vagas schrieb:


> Würde Preisrahmen sprengen und P/L miserabel?


 
Wenn das Geld da ist 
http://geizhals.de/samsung-ssd-840-evo-series-1tb-mz-7te1t0bw-a977944.html

Wenn du dann unter den 1500 Euro (waren's doch oder?) bleiben willst musst vll an paar Stellen leichte Abstriche machen oder 100 Euro drauflegen, aber Wakü ist dann endgültig raus

Edit: Zum PL: Für das Geld bekommst du 10TB Festplattenspeicher, aber mit der SSD hast du 1TB extrem schnellen, extrem robusten Speicher. Ist es dir das Wert?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (14. Oktober 2013)

Vagas schrieb:


> Würde Preisrahmen sprengen


 
wahrscheinlich. die 500gb version der 840 evo kostet 280€, die 1tb variante wechselt für schlappe 480€ den besitzer


----------



## Vagas (14. Oktober 2013)

Das stimmt


----------



## MatzeLP (14. Oktober 2013)

Vagas schrieb:


> Würde Preisrahmen sprengen und P/L miserabel?


 
Die 500 GB nicht. Die 1000 GB wahrscheinlich schon.

500GB Samsung 840 Evo Series 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s TLC

1000GB Samsung 840 Evo Series 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s TLC


----------



## Vagas (14. Oktober 2013)

Bleibe bei der der 250gb mit einer 2,5HDD

Aber guter Einwand.


----------



## MatzeLP (14. Oktober 2013)

Ja. Da die EVO-Serie """erschwinglich""" ist auch bei größeren Kapazität (keine 2000€) dachte ich, dass ich das einwerfen kann.


----------



## Vagas (14. Oktober 2013)

Heute Abend habt ihr gute Errungenschaften erreicht  Mir sind dem Ziel ein großes Stück näher gekommen. Will mich hier schonmal für die gute Bereitschaft und vielen Beiträge bei allen bedanken


----------



## crys_ (14. Oktober 2013)

Mit einer SSD HDD Kombi fährt man zur Zeit am besten  Und 250GB SSD Speicher sind schon sehr edel


----------



## MatzeLP (14. Oktober 2013)

Vagas schrieb:


> Heute Abend habt ihr gute Errungenschaften erreicht  Mir sind dem Ziel ein großes Stück näher gekommen. Will mich hier schonmal für die gute Bereitschaft und vielen Beiträge bei allen bedanken


 
Mache für heute Schluss. Schaue morgen weiter.




crys_ schrieb:


> Mit einer SSD HDD Kombi fährt man zur Zeit am besten  Und 250GB SSD Speicher sind schon sehr edel


 
Stimmt.


----------



## Vagas (14. Oktober 2013)

crys_ schrieb:


> Mit einer SSD HDD Kombi fährt man zur Zeit am besten  Und 250GB SSD Speicher sind schon sehr edel



Das denk ich auch. Über die 1TB/500GB SSD müsste ich mal eine Nacht drüber schlafen.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (14. Oktober 2013)

könntest dir ja auch überlegen, ob ein kleines soundsystem angeschafft werden soll


----------



## MatzeLP (14. Oktober 2013)

der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> könntest dir ja auch überlegen, ob ein kleines soundsystem angeschafft werden soll


 
Vlt. Kro Craft Speaker EXTRA Rev.B: CPU Kühler, Lüfter, Lüftersteuerung, PC Netzteile von Scythe


----------



## Vagas (14. Oktober 2013)

der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> könntest dir ja auch überlegen, ob ein kleines soundsystem angeschafft werden soll



Gerne 

Leider hab ich da überhaupt keine Vorstellungen


----------



## der pc-nutzer (14. Oktober 2013)

Aber einen ungefähren preisrahmen schon?


----------



## Vagas (14. Oktober 2013)

Leider nicht 

Etwas mit einem guten p/l


----------



## der pc-nutzer (15. Oktober 2013)

Gutes p/l ist bei sound so ne sache, da jeder anders empfindet. Ein ungefährer preisrahmen wäre deshalb ganz hilfreich


----------



## Vagas (15. Oktober 2013)

der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Gutes p/l ist bei sound so ne sache, da jeder anders empfindet. Ein ungefährer preisrahmen wäre deshalb ganz hilfreich


 
Hmm.. da würde ich mir gerne noch etwas Zeit lassen zum überlegen, wenns okay ist? Primär wichtig ist die Zusammenstellung vom PC jetzt. Der Sound kommt, aber dann erst später. Jetzt noch heute abend sowas entscheiden, wäre zu übereilig lol


----------



## der pc-nutzer (15. Oktober 2013)

Vagas schrieb:


> Hmm.. da würde ich mir gerne noch etwas Zeit lassen zum überlegen, wenns okay ist?



Lass dir zeit, gut ding will weile haben


----------



## Shadow Complex (15. Oktober 2013)

Ihr könnt nicht für jeden Satz einen eigenen Post machen. Lasst die Doppelposts (bzw Tripple- und Quadpost) sein oder es gibt irgendwann von einem Mod eins auf den Deckel. Und so ist es auch kein Wunder, dass ihr mittlerweile bei 14 Seiten angekommen seid.

Eine neue Zeile macht man mit der großen Taste neben der Raute und nicht mit dem Button "Antworten"...

B2T:
Überlange Tripple-Slot Grafikkarte +  Blueray Laufwerk: Geht das gut? Entweder das kollidiert (eher nicht) oder aber der hinterste Grafikkartenlüfter bekommt nur schlecht Luft.


----------



## Vagas (15. Oktober 2013)

Ich muss dann leider aber auch für heute Abend Schluss machen. Falls noch offene Frage sind, die ich vergessen habe, bitte ruhig posten 
Oder ihr noch eine gute Idee habt, bin gerne für weiteres offen  eventl. noch Konfigs?



der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Lass dir zeit, gut ding will weile haben


----------



## MatzeLP (15. Oktober 2013)

Soundkarte: ASUS Xonar DX 7.1, PCIe x1 (90-YAA060-1UAN00Z) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Boxen: Speedlink Gravity Wave, 2.1 System (SL-8220) Bewertungen | Geizhals Deutschland

Kostet ungefähr 100€.


----------



## Erok (15. Oktober 2013)

MatzeLP schrieb:


> Soundkarte: ASUS Xonar DX 7.1, PCIe x1 (90-YAA060-1UAN00Z) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> Boxen: Speedlink Gravity Wave, 2.1 System (SL-8220) Bewertungen | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> Kostet ungefähr 100€.



Für diese Boxen benötigt man keine Xonar DX 7.1 - Da reicht die Onboard-Soundkarte mehr als aus ! Das wäre Geld verbrannt, für solche Krachtröten eine Soundkarte für 65 Euro zu kaufen ......


----------



## der pc-nutzer (15. Oktober 2013)

ausserdem passt die dx nur so ins case, dass die die hälte der lüfter der matrix verdeckt


----------



## Rosigatton (15. Oktober 2013)

Blue Sky EXO2

ESI nEar 05 Monitor Set 6.1

Dynaudio Aktive Nahfeldmonitore

Für sowas lohnt sich eine Soundkarte


----------



## MatzeLP (15. Oktober 2013)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Blue Sky EXO2
> 
> ESI nEar 05 Monitor Set 6.1
> 
> ...


 
Stimmt. Ich kenne mich mit Doundkarten nicht so aus. Benutze normalerweise Onboard Sound. Reicht zum Zocken. 



Erok schrieb:


> Für diese Boxen benötigt man keine Xonar DX 7.1 - Da reicht die Onboard-Soundkarte mehr als aus ! Das wäre Geld verbrannt, für solche Krachtröten eine Soundkarte für 65 Euro zu kaufen ......


 
Mann kann ja auch andere nehmen.


----------



## Vagas (15. Oktober 2013)

Soundkarte würde ich erst nachträglich einbauen, wenn das System steht. Will sehen wie viel Platz noch übrig ist für die Matrix. Bis dahin reicht der Onboard Sound. Falls es soweit ist mach ich den einen anderen Thread auf, bin mir nicht sicher ob das hier reinpasst Wenn ich mal alles bestellt habe, dann hab ich auch einen besseren Überblick über die Finanzen und kann dann sehen wie viel noch übrig ist und eventl. ein Preisrahmen vorschlagen 


> Blue Sky EXO2
> 
> ESI nEar 05 Monitor Set 6.1
> 
> ...


 
 ($.$) 




> B2T:
> Überlange Tripple-Slot Grafikkarte + Blueray Laufwerk: Geht das gut? Entweder das kollidiert (eher nicht) oder aber der hinterste Grafikkartenlüfter bekommt nur schlecht Luft.


 
Ich hoffe da auf ein paar aufschlussreiche Bilder von crys_, wenn er heute seine Sachen geliefert bekommt. Ansonsten muss man einfach vor Ort schauen, was Sache ist. Wenns nicht passt, kommt vllt ein optischer Aufreißer in Form von einer geilen Lüftersteuerung und dazu ein externes Laufwerk.


----------



## crys_ (15. Oktober 2013)

Die Graka müsste unter dem Laufwerk durchpassen, kanns aber probieren 

ABER....DHL hat's glaub in den Sand gesetzt  Das Paket liegt seit gestern um 3 im Startpaketzentrum...ich hoffe mal das die Anzeige hängt und ich hab ne Überraschung wenn ich um 5 heim komm 


Edit: Hier mal ein Bild von BitFenix:
http://bitfenix.img.bgcdn.net/products_images/974.png?1375339466

Auf dem Bild sieht man eine Gigabyte 7970, Bauhöhe 38mm. Die ROG hat 53mm genau 1,5cm mehr. Durch die Perspektive sieht das recht eng aus, aber wenn man sich die Gigabyte auf dem Bild vorne 1,5cm höher vorstellt müsste das passen (ich denke dann sind noch 2cm Luft)

Edit2: Paket ist nicht da....liegt immer noch im Startpaketyentrum...hoffentlich morgen....


----------



## Vagas (15. Oktober 2013)

Entschudligung, dass ich mich so spät melde, hatte viel Stress auf der Arbeit und bin mal eben alle Einträge durchgegangen und hab ein WK erstellt mit all euren Empfehlungen: Ich bitte euch nochmal drüber zu schauen, ob alle stimmt oder man noch was besser ändern sollte 

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220691d42fcfd40ec77d6171697bafc504ea0c79284bc

Finde den Preis  

*RAM* hab ich noch offen gelassen, da man ja bei dem sehr flexibel sein kann, wollt ich fragen ob es einen gibt der optisch besser zum Mainboard passt ? ^^
Welche RAM Kombo: 2x8,4x4,2x4?
Tendiere momentan zu denen hier: 8GB Corsair Vengeance LP Black DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit

So jetzt die wichtigste Frage: *Hab ich was vergessen? *

Sound kommt später, zuerst muss der PC stehen und dann reicht erstmal die Onboard Audio.

Dann wollt ich mir noch den Augenschmaus gönnen:
NZXT Sentry LXE externe Lüftersteuerung 5-Kanal (SENLXE-001) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Falls Laufwerk nicht passt, kommt das externe von Samsung dazu. 


Alternatives:

Man kann sparen beim Board: Asus Z87M-Plus (C2) Intel Z87 So.1150 Dual Channel DDR3 mATX bzw noch eine Stufe höher gehen Asus Maximus VI Gene (C2) Intel Z87 So.1150 Dual Channel DDR3

(Will der Marke Asus bleiben, gute Erfahrung!)

Was spricht für was? 

CPU: i7 bleibt!

RAM: geht runter auf 8GB mit 2x4 für spätere Optionen nach oben (~-70€?)

Netzteil: 480Watt

Passt noch irgendwo ein weitere Lüfter außer in den Boden? Lohnt es sich noch einen weiteren zu kaufen? Oder doch andere, leisere in blau?


EDIT:

Leider ist das Gehäuse und die HDD bei mindfactory erst wieder ab dem 18.10 wieder da


----------



## der pc-nutzer (15. Oktober 2013)

Als hdd nimmst du am besten die seagate 7200.14 1tb. Hat zz mit das beste p/l. Und 480 watt reichen locker. Das rampage ist zu teuer, da es im grunde nur ein z87 gryphon mit 2 weiteren usb ports und mpcie combo card ist. Das plus ist eine abgespeckte variante des gryphon, weniger usb, kleinere vrm kühler.

Als ram kannst du den schwarz-goldenen GeIL dragon dimm 1600mhz cl11 nehmen


----------



## Vagas (15. Oktober 2013)

Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Meinst du die hier? Wenn ja ist eine 3,5"? Wäre dann doch zu dick, ich bräuchte eine 2,5" weil ich um jeden mm kämpfen muss, wegen meinem DRP2 

Das Gryphon ist perfekt! 

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...3-1600-DIMM-CL11-Dual-Kit_814465.html#reviews

Ja die würden gut passen und das 16gb kit ist auch sehr günstig.


Ich finde diese hier von der Optik Ultra Geil, aber die sind ein no go in der Kombo ich grad habe.

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...Ares-DDR3-1600-DIMM-CL10-Dual-Kit_801399.html


----------



## der pc-nutzer (15. Oktober 2013)

In dem fall gibt es 3 möglichkeiten:

1) du wartest
2) du nimmst eine 2,5" die mit 5200rpm schleicht
3) du legst 80€ und nimmst die samsung ssd 840 evo 500gb


----------



## crys_ (15. Oktober 2013)

der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> 2) du nimmst eine 2,5" die mit 5200rpm schleicht



Die Black Scorpio die ich gestern gepostet habe läuft mit 7200rpm und ist nicht wirklich langsamer als die 3,5er.
Du kannst auch eine 3,5er verbauen, dann fällt aber unten ein Lüfter weg. Du kannst übrigens noch hinter dem CPU Kühler an der Rückseite ein 140mm Lüfter verbauen, das würde ich noch empfehlen. Order einer der Enermax nach hinten und unten eine 3,5" HDD rein


----------



## MatzeLP (15. Oktober 2013)

der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> In dem fall gibt es 3 möglichkeiten:
> 
> 1) du wartest
> 2) du nimmst eine 2,5" die mit 5200rpm schleicht
> 3) du legst 80€ und nimmst die samsung ssd 840 evo 500gb


 
Also ich fände eine 500GB SSD auch am besten.

Netzteil müsste reichen.
Wenn du mit kleinem Bruder i5 meinst, (und der PC zum Zocken) reicht das. 
Arbeitsspeicher reichen eigentlich 8 GB, würde immer ein Dual-Kit nehmen, so bleibt eine Upgrademöglichkeit.
Warum keine Geschenkverpackung?? 




Vagas schrieb:


> Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> Meinst du die hier? Wenn ja ist eine 3,5"? Wäre dann doch zu dick, ich bräuchte eine 2,5" weil ich um jeden mm kämpfen muss, wegen meinem DRP2
> 
> ...


 
Ja das Rot-Orange beißt sich mit dem Schwarz-Weiß-Blau.
Das Dragon ist soweit gut.


----------



## Vagas (15. Oktober 2013)

Dann kommt auf jeden Fall noch ein Kühler hinten hin. Kann man da auch ein Enermax empfehlen? Gibt es leisere/schönere?
Will auf jeden Fall im Boden die zwei Kühler haben, hab eh schon Angst ein Hitzeproblem zu bekommen.
Wenn ich auf i5 und 8gb geh, spare ich ca. 100€, welche ich für die 500gb SSD ausgeben könnte.

Also wenn sich die 2,5" und 3,5" eh nix in der Umdrehung nehmen, dann würd ich auf jeden Fall zur dünneren tendieren ?!


----------



## MatzeLP (15. Oktober 2013)

Vagas schrieb:


> Dann kommt auf jeden Fall noch ein Kühler hinten hin. Kann man da auch ein Enermax empfehlen? Gibt es leisere/schönere?
> Will auf jeden Fall im Boden die zwei Kühler haben, hab eh schon Angst ein Hitzeproblem zu bekommen.
> Wenn ich auf i5 und 8gb geh, spare ich ca. 100€, welche ich für die 500gb SSD ausgeben könnte.
> 
> Also wenn sich die 2,5" und 3,5" eh nix in der Umdrehung nehmen, dann würd ich auf jeden Fall zur dünneren tendieren ?!


 
Willst du hinten auch LED-Lüfter? Wenn nicht kann ich nur immer wieder die Silent Wings 2 von be Quiet! empfehlen.
Hitzeprobleme?? Bei dem Kühler und circa 5-7 Lüftern?? Wenn du wirklich Angst hast kaufe Dir eine WaKü. 
Zum Zocken reichen i5 und 8 Gigabyte RAM. SSD ist leise und schnell ...
2,5" hat geringeren Cache als die 3,5" (ähnlich i5 und i7)
also ist einen kleinen (!). Tacken langsamer.


----------



## crys_ (15. Oktober 2013)

Also Hitzeprobleme würden mich überraschen  Aber wenn du im Boden Lüfter verbauen willst musst du auf ne 2,5" HDD gehen.

Die 500W reiche auch für nen i7 
Ich würde dir aber zum i7 raten, du hast im Budget ja noch reichlich Luft. Ich hab mich vor 2 Monaten auch für den i5 entschieden und ich bereue es nicht, aber ich glaube inzwischen das HT in den nächsten 2 Jahren immer "wichtiger" wird und wie ich dich verstanden habe soll der Rechner ja ne weile heben. Es ist nicht so das der i5 in 2 Jahren für die Tonne ist und der i7 wird wenn der i5 nicht mehr reicht auch keine Bäume mehr ausreißen aber beim i7 hast du doch nochmal etwas mehr, vor allem wenn das Game HT optimal nutzt.

Mit den Enermax fährst du sicher nicht schlecht, aber ich glaube das mit den Lüftern wird etwas übertrieben, ob der jetzt 18dba hat oder 20dba hat interessiert dich dann nicht  Die BitFenix Spectre sind auch nciht schlecht was man ließt, von denne hast du ja dann eh schon 2 im Gehäuse


----------



## MatzeLP (15. Oktober 2013)

crys_ schrieb:


> Also Hitzeprobleme würden mich überraschen  Aber wenn du im Boden Lüfter verbauen willst musst du auf ne 2,5" HDD gehen.
> 
> Die 500W reiche auch für nen i7
> Ich würde dir aber zum i7 raten, du hast im Budget ja noch reichlich Luft. Ich hab mich vor 2 Monaten auch für den i5 entschieden und ich bereue es nicht, aber ich glaube inzwischen das HT in den nächsten 2 Jahren immer "wichtiger" wird und wie ich dich verstanden habe soll der Rechner ja ne weile heben. Es ist nicht so das der i5 in 2 Jahren für die Tonne ist und der i7 wird wenn der i5 nicht mehr reicht auch keine Bäume mehr ausreißen aber beim i7 hast du doch nochmal etwas mehr, vor allem wenn das Game HT optimal nutzt.


 
Ich will mir auch einen PC kaufen und hätte auch zum i5 gegriffen. Ich will 3D Gaming betreiben (GTX 780) und der PC sollte auch mind 4 Jahre halten. Soll ich zum i7 greifen? Wusste nicht das Hyper Threading bei Games wichtig ist. Kannst du bitte sagen, ob der Prozessor für 1080p@120hz reicht, oder ob er den Flaschenhals darstellt. (Graka hoffentlich nicht ).
Sorry das ich hier etwas für mich frage, aber vlt. Interessiert es auch Vagas und die anderen.


----------



## Rosigatton (15. Oktober 2013)

Für 3D Gaming solltest Du eher 2 x GTX770 oder 780 nehmen.

Und um die ordentlich zu befeuern wäre ein geschmeidig übertakteter 4670K, besser noch ein 4770K, nicht verkehrt.


----------



## Vagas (15. Oktober 2013)

CPU: bleibt dann beim i7
RAM: geht runter auf 8Gb mit 2x4 Riegeln (~-70€?)
Netzteil bleibt das 480Watt

Gehäuselüfter: BlingBlingChingChing  Also LED auch in Back. 
Soweit ich weis hat das Case am Boden und hinten keine Filter. Kann ich da noch zusätzlich welche haben?
Mir wurden die Enermax empfohlen, weil sie ein sehr schönen Lichteffekt haben.



> Hitzeprobleme?? Bei dem Kühler und circa 5-7 Lüftern??


Da bin ich beruhigt  
Super Leistung unter einen ganz schönen ruhig Airflow, wie eine Frische Brise am Meer  (blaue LEDs  )

Dachte mir von unten das Gehäuse mit frischer Luft zu befüttern und das der CPU Kühler mit dem Lüfter hinten in einem Luftstrom liegt.

Es wäre noch Platz für ein weiteres Lüfterchen im Deckel  Vllt für aufsteigende Wärme zu abtransportieren.

Wenn SSD 500gb, dann dennoch noch eine 1tb dazu zur Datenablage?



> Sorry das ich hier etwas für mich frage, aber vlt. Interessiert es auch Vagas und die anderen.


Kein Ding  Interessiere mich dafür, aber weis nicht ob ich da groß weiterhelfen kann XD Ich schau mir gerne Threads und versuch daraus zu lernen XD


----------



## MatzeLP (15. Oktober 2013)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Für 3D Gaming solltest Du eher 2 x GTX770 oder 780 nehmen.
> 
> Und um die ordentlich zu befeuern wäre ein geschmeidig übertakteter 4670K, besser noch ein 4770K, nicht verkehrt.


 
Sorry aber noch eine 780 sprengt meinen Preisrahmen. 
OC wollte ich sowieso machen und naja bleiben noch zwei 770 4GB GDDR-RAM
Oder reicht eine 780 für 720p@120hz?


----------



## Rosigatton (15. Oktober 2013)

Lüfter mit Hersteller: Enermax, Rahmenbreite: 120mm/140mm/180mm, Besonderheiten: LED Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Lüfter mit Hersteller: BitFenix/NZXT, Rahmenbreite: 200mm, Besonderheiten: LED Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

@ Matze

3D Gaming braucht halt Leistung ohne Ende. 

Wo bleiben Thresh und Softy ?  Die können dich besser beraten. Für einen 120Hz Monitor reicht auch eine 770. Und nimm auf keinen Fall eine 4 GB Karte, die sind eh nur verarsche.


----------



## crys_ (15. Oktober 2013)

MatzeLP schrieb:


> =Wusste nicht das Hyper Threading bei Games wichtig ist.



Ist es nicht, aber BF4 profietier (zumindest in der Beta) davon und ich glaub das wird in Zukunft sich so Fortsetzen. Bei den GHz ist ja Ende, mehr geht nicht mehr. Also optimiert man die CPUs und geht auf mehr Kerne um die Leistung zu steigern. Ich kann mich auch komplett Irren, aber mit dem i7 ist man auf keinen Fall schlechter dran als mit dem i5 (der auch reicht  )

Für 3D auf jedenfall SLI  GTX 760 oder 770


@TE: Wenn du Angst vor Hitzeproblemen hast kannst dir ja das Ding besorgen  Dann müssen wir aber noch am NT etwas ändern


----------



## MatzeLP (15. Oktober 2013)

Vagas schrieb:


> CPU: bleibt dann beim i7
> RAM: geht runter auf 8Gb mit 2x4 Riegeln (~-70€?)
> Netzteil bleibt das 480Watt
> 
> ...



Staubfilter: 8294332 - DEMCiflex Staubfilter für 120mm Lüfter  Den da Vielleicht?

Zur Datensicherung oder was meinst du mit Ablage? 500 GB sind viel!
Vlt externe Festplatte (wenn für Datensicherung gedacht?)


----------



## Rosigatton (15. Oktober 2013)

Ich habe Softy und Thresh mal angefunkt, wegen 3D Gaming.


----------



## MatzeLP (15. Oktober 2013)

crys_ schrieb:


> Ist es nicht, aber BF4 profietier (zumindest in der Beta) davon und ich glaub das wird in Zukunft sich so Fortsetzen. Bei den GHz ist ja Ende, mehr geht nicht mehr. Also optimiert man die CPUs und geht auf mehr Kerne um die Leistung zu steigern. Ich kann mich auch komplett Irren, aber mit dem i7 ist man auf keinen Fall schlechter dran als mit dem i5 (der auch reicht  )
> 
> Für 3D auf jedenfall SLI  GTX 760 oder 770



Ist mir ein bisschen peinlich; ich bin noch nicht erwachsen und meine Eltern wollen nicht, dass ich FSK18 Spiele zocke. 
Also eher so etwas wie Assasins Creed 4; TES (6?) oder Rennspiele (NFS)




Rosigatton schrieb:


> @ Matze
> 
> 3D Gaming braucht halt Leistung ohne Ende.
> 
> Wo bleiben Thresh und Softy ?  Die können dich besser beraten. Für einen 120Hz Monitor reicht auch eine 770. Und nimm auf keinen Fall eine 4 GB Karte, die sind eh nur verarsche.


 
OK kann ja neuen Thread öffnen oder PN schreiben. Also 2GB GDDR5!



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Ich habe Softy und Thresh mal angefunkt, wegen 3D Gaming.


 
Danke.


----------



## Rosigatton (15. Oktober 2013)

Falls die sich heute nicht mehr melden, ich bleibe am Ball und werde dir spätestens morgen etwas berichten können .

3D Gaming soll auch richtig klasse sein, aber manche Leute vertragen das auch nicht (Kopfschmerz, Überlkeit, Schwindelgefühl).

Solltest Du auf jeden Fall vorher testen.


----------



## Vagas (15. Oktober 2013)

> @TE: Wenn du Angst vor Hitzeproblemen hast kannst dir ja das Ding besorgen  Dann müssen wir aber noch am NT etwas ändern


JA ULTRA 




> Lüfter mit Hersteller: Enermax, Rahmenbreite: 120mm/140mm/180mm, Besonderheiten: LED Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> Lüfter mit Hersteller: BitFenix/NZXT, Rahmenbreite: 200mm, Besonderheiten: LED Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Vielen Dank für diese Filtereinstellungen bei GZ, find die Klasse 


3D  Thread steigt ins unendliche. GEIL!

Ich werd auf jeden Fall auch ein Auge drauf werfen. Sehr interessant!


----------



## Rosigatton (15. Oktober 2013)

Die Enermax Apollish und die Bitfenix Spectre sind sehr zu empfehlen. Von den Spectre sind die Pro lauter als die non-Pro.


----------



## MatzeLP (15. Oktober 2013)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Falls die sich heute nicht mehr melden, ich bleibe am Ball und werde dir spätestens morgen etwas berichten können .
> 
> 3D Gaming soll auch richtig klasse sein, aber manche Leute vertragen das auch nicht (Kopfschmerz, Überlkeit, Schwindelgefühl).
> 
> Solltest Du auf jeden Fall vorher testen.


 
Haben zu Hause 3D Fernseher. Stundenlanges Glotzen mit 3D-Brille kein Problem. Ebenso im Kino (eher schlechter Witz die 3D Vorstellungen) Das mit den Nebenwirkungen weiß ich und naja...
P.S. Habe eine Brille. Kann man die Nvidia Brillen drüberziehen oder muss ich mir Kontaktlinsen besorgen??


----------



## crys_ (15. Oktober 2013)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Von den Spectre sind die Pro lauter als die non-Pro.


Haben dafür aber auch bei den Modellen ab 140mm einen gewaltigen Luftdurchsatz...

Ich bin eher der Typ der alles Einheitlich will und würde deshalb zu den Spectre tendieren 


Edit: Wegen der Brille: Das kommt wahrschienlich stark darauf an wie groß deine Brille ist, aber vll hat der lokale MM sowas da zum anschauen?


----------



## Vagas (15. Oktober 2013)

Spectre Pro ist aus dem Rennen, wegen genau dem Grund. Wurde schon mal in dem Thread besprochen. Tut mir leid, dass der so lang und unübersichtlich geworden ist  Ich versuch jeden Tag einen Überblick zu machen, damit man schnell wieder reinkommt ; ;

Weis nicht wie man Posts löschen kann ; ;

Und ich bin ja sehr froh über eure Beiträge. Für Neueinsteiger ist es schwierig in die Problematik reinzukommen. Deswegen versuch ich immer wieder ein Überblick pro Tag einzubauen.


----------



## MatzeLP (15. Oktober 2013)

Extremlüfter mit 388 Watt Leistungsaufnahme für PCGH in Gefahr vor der Kamera

Wo kann man die Kamera kaufen? Wollte eigentlich für ein Auto sparen 



Vagas schrieb:


> Spectre Pro ist aus dem Rennen, wegen genau dem Grund. Wurde schon mal in dem Thread besprochen. Tut mir leid, dass der so lang und unübersichtlich geworden ist  Ich versuch jeden Tag einen Überblick zu machen, damit man schnell wieder reinkommt ; ;


 
Viel Glück. (200 Einträge).  vormittags und mittags ist nichts los und ab 10 bamm... Will Ablenkung in der Schule 
Das mit den Einträgen ist zum Teil meine Schuld. 
(Dieser sinnlose Beitrag macht das ganze noch unübersichtlicher)


----------



## crys_ (15. Oktober 2013)

Würde man alle Doppelposts löschen wären es noch 100


----------



## Vagas (15. Oktober 2013)

Lüfter insgesamt möglich:
1x 140/120 mm (Rückseite)
2x 120 mm (Deckel)
1x 230/200 mm / 2x 120 mm (Boden; statt 2x 3,5 Zoll)

Im Deckel könnte theoretisch ja auch ein 1x230 platz finden?

@Matze
Schule wichtig 

So ich muss leider Schluss machen. Ein weitere Danke schön an alle 

Und *daumendrück* für crys_ das sein Paket morgen kommt


----------



## Softy (16. Oktober 2013)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Ich habe Softy und Thresh mal angefunkt, wegen 3D Gaming.



Da bin ich schon 

Also 3D-Gaming sollte man auf jeden Fall vorher mal ausprobieren, manchen wird es übel davon. Bringt ja nichts, wenn Du nach einer Stunde 3D-Zoggen auf die Tastatur kotzt 

Wie schon geschrieben, benötigt 3D-Gaming sehr viel Grafikleistung, rund das Doppelte im Vergleich zu 2D: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...read-faq-benchmarks-tests-61.html#post4312270

Daher solltest Du schon an 2 GTX 770's denken und diesen Monitor hier: ASUS VG278HR, 27". Da ist der Sensor für die 3D Brille bereits im Rahmen des Monitors integriert, bedeutet also weniger Kabelsalat.


----------



## the.hai (16. Oktober 2013)

crys_ schrieb:


> Würde man alle Doppelposts löschen wären es noch 100



Ist mir auch immernoch unverständlich, warum es bestimmte mitglieder hier nicht hinkriegen. Wir haben mehrmals auf den Bearbeiten-button hingewiesen und ich finde es sehr nervig zu lesen, wenn pro seite gerade mal drei user geschrieben haben.

Bitte achtet endlich drauf!


----------



## MatzeLP (16. Oktober 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Da bin ich schon
> 
> Also 3D-Gaming sollte man auf jeden Fall vorher mal ausprobieren, manchen wird es übel davon. Bringt ja nichts, wenn Du nach einer Stunde 3D-Zoggen auf die Tastatur kotzt
> 
> ...


 
Hi 
Vielen Dank für die Infos Softy. 
Nvidia will ja bald eine "getunte" 770er rausbringen, die schaue ich mir dann an. 
Monitor dachte ich an den: BenQ XL2411T, 24" (9H.L9SLB.QBE)
Der wurde auf der offizielle Nvidia-Seite als 3D-Ready angegeben.
Könntest ja Feedback zum Monitor geben.

http://geizhals.de/benq-xl2411t-9h-l9slb-qbe-a859887.html


----------



## Softy (16. Oktober 2013)

Wegen der Monitore würde ich mal <<painkiller>> fragen, der hat da mehr Ahnung 

Persönlich würde ich den ASUS VG248QE, 24" dem BenQ vorziehen. Iirc hat der BenQ miese Werkseinstellungen und Probleme bei der gleichmäßigen Ausleuchtung.


----------



## Threshold (16. Oktober 2013)

MatzeLP schrieb:


> Sorry aber noch eine 780 sprengt meinen Preisrahmen.
> OC wollte ich sowieso machen und naja bleiben noch zwei 770 4GB GDDR-RAM
> Oder reicht eine 780 für 720p@120hz?


 
Du wirst aber um Multi GPU nicht herumkommen wenn du wirklich in 3D spielen willst denn 3D braucht deutlich mehr Leistung.
Ich habe zwei GTX 780 und spiele in 2560x1600 Pixel und für 3D reicht die Leistung nicht aus. Für Full HD wird es aber reichen. Zumindest wenn du nicht alles auf Max spielst.
Und spar dir den doppelten Speicher. Das ist nur Marketing. 
Bis die Grafikkarte Vorteile von 4Gb bekommt bist du schon längst im einstelligen Frame Bereich angekommen.


----------



## crys_ (16. Oktober 2013)

Also, mein Prodigy hat seinen weg zu mir gefunden und ich war grad seit um 12 dran alles einzubauen, ich fühl mich wie nach einem Kampf 
Ich probier mal alles hier aufzuschreiben was mit so aufgefallen ist und paar Tipps zu geben damit ihr schneller seit  Ich hab etliche Fotos gemacht, sind nicht alle Bildhübsch aber für mehr fehlt mir die Kamera und die Ausrüstung, vor allem das Licht ist nicht ganz optimal aber ich hab mein bestes gegeben 

*1. Prodigy M FAQ*
Im Vorfeld gab es ja viele Diskussionen, einige Punkten kann ich hoffentlich klären.

5,25" Laufwerk
Das 5,25" ist mit einigen Einschrnkungen zu genießen

Der obere vordere Lüfter kann nicht mehr verbaut werden, da er mit dem Laufwerk kollidiert



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es kann auf dem ersten PCIe-Slot ein Grafikkarte mit maximal 3 Slots Bauhöhe verbaut werden. In diesem Fall ist die Grafikkarte bis auf Höhe es oberen hinteren Lüfters direkt unter dem Laufwerk mit wenigen mm Abstand!


SLI und CF
In der Theorie bietet das Prodigy M mit 5 PCI Slots die Möglichkeit für SLI. In der Realität sieht es so aus das wenn auf dem untersten und auf dem dritten Slot und eine Grafikkarte verbaut wird ist unter dem "Dach" kein Platz mehr um Lüfter anzubringen. Der oberste Slot ist genau auf Höhe der Lüfter, da wird auch kein Slim-Lüfter mehr dazwischen passen. Es ist gut Möglich das die Grafikkartte genug Luft durch das Mesh bekommt, aber für den Airflow und die untere Graka könnte das tödlich sein. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Auf dem Bild siehts sehr chaotisch aus...so schlimm ist es nicht )


Netzteile bis max 160mm Länge
Offiziell können im Prodigy nur Netzteile bis zu eine maximalen Länge von 160mm eingebaut werden. Auf dem Bild sieht man mei Be Quiet! Pure power L8 mit einer Länge von 150mm, der Maßstab ist nicht ganz am Netzteil und steht ca. 1,5cm tiefer als das Netzteil. In der Theorie können also auch bedeutend Längere NTs verbaut werden, aber dann wirds später eng, weshalb BitFenix wahrscheinlich hier die 160mm eingetragen hat. Verbaut man aber kein 5,25" Laufwerk gewinnt man wieder genug Platz.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




CPU Kühler mit einer Höhe über 160mm
Meine Theorie hat sich auch in der Praxis bewährt: Mein Dark Rock 2 verrichtet jetzt brav seinen Dienst im Prodigy M. Warum er passt? Weil BitFenix bei dem 160mm davon ausgeht das der mitgelieferte Festplattentray verbaut ist. Auf diesem Bild sieht man den Festplattentray über dem CPU Kühler, mit 2 3.5" HDDs auf der Rückseite bestückt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


In diesem Fall greifen die 160mm von BitFenix. Verbaut ihr keine 3,5" HDDs am Tray oder lasst ihn sogar ganz weg habt ihr 185mm oder sogar knapp 200mm für euren CPU Kühler!
Ich hab es aber extra nochmal ausprobiert. Auf diesem Bild seht ihr mein Versuch den Tray mit installierter 3,5" HDD zu verbauen. Die HDD liegt auf dem Kühler auf und es fehlen rund 6mm (das war keine hoch genaue Messung, der Tray war auf der anderen Seite fest und ist somit schief)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*2. Erster Eindruck*
Als das Paket bei mir ankam hat mich erstmal der Schlag getroffen  Caseking hat mit Polsterung nicht gespart und so hatte ich ein Paket mit 1x1,5x0,5 Meter vor mir. Der Karton des Prodigy M entsprach dann schon eher meinen Erwartungen... an der Stelle übrigens ein Danke an Caseking für die mitgelieferten Gummibärchen 

Nach dem auspacken war ich sehr positiv überrascht, vor allem die sehr hochwertigen Materialien und gute Verarbeitung viel auf. Etwas enttäuscht war ich dagegen bei den Tragegriffen des Prodigy, ich habe sie mir aus einem gummiartigen Material vorgestellt, in Wirklichkeit sind sie aus einem biegbaren Plastik. Und das führt zu einem weiteren Problem: Die Kanten der Griffe sind recht scharf und schneiden nach wenigen dutzend Metern sicher stark in die Handflächen, das hätte man besser machen können! Aber ich denke mit etwas eigen Engagement kann man das ändern oder man wickelt ein Tuch um die Griffe bevor man wandern geht. Durch das Material der Griffe bedingt hat das Prodigy M einen leicht wackeligen Stand, was mich aber zumindest nicht stört da es auf jeden Fall sicher genug steht um nicht irgendwie umzukippen.

Die Vorderseite - beim schwarzen Modell aus Mesh - wird von 4 Clips bombenfest am Gehäuse gehalten und lässt sich so einfach durch eine andere Farbvariante tauschen. Ich finde das ist ein nettes Gimmick. Auch die Griffe lassen sich tauschen, sie werden jeweils von vier Schrauben an Ort und Stelle gehalten, aber ich habe leider noch keine Griffe zum Nachbestellen gefunden. Das BitFenix Logo auf der Vorderseite ist aus einem geriffelten Metall (oder Plastik?) und wirkt ebenfalls sehr hochwertig. Der Festplattentray ist mit Gummipuffern ausgestattet, die die Schrauben und HDDs entkoppeln. In der Seite hinter dem IO-Panel lassen sich ebenfalls 2 HDDs verstauen - ich werde meine beiden hier unter bringen und auf dem Tray verzichten.

Es sind schon zwei unbeleuchtete 120mm BitFenix Spectre installiert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*3. Zubehör*
Wenn das Gehäuse aus der Verpackung ist, ist nicht mehr viel drin: Ein USB 3 auf USB 2 Adapter für die internen USB Anschlüsse des Mainboards, insgesamt über 50 Schrauben in verschiedenen Größen und mit verschiedenen Köpfen. Die Schrauben sind alle schwarz und machen einen hochwertigen Eindruck, sehr lobenswert! Außerdem findet man noch einige Gummipuffer, wobei ich nicht genau weiß wofür die gedacht sind. Einige davon sind schon am Lauferstray montiert um die Vibration der HDDs abzufangen, wofür die zusätzlichen sind...keine Ahnung. Ich habe ein paar davon genommen um den 230mm Lüfter im Boden zu entkoppeln. Eine Handvoll Kabelbinder hat sich auch noch in die Verpackung verirrt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





An dieser Stelle mach ich mal Schluss und poste das  Maximal 15 Bilder pro Beitrag?  Unten gehts weiter


----------



## MatzeLP (16. Oktober 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du wirst aber um Multi GPU nicht herumkommen wenn du wirklich in 3D spielen willst denn 3D braucht deutlich mehr Leistung.
> Ich habe zwei GTX 780 und spiele in 2560x1600 Pixel und für 3D reicht die Leistung nicht aus. Für Full HD wird es aber reichen. Zumindest wenn du nicht alles auf Max spielst.
> Und spar dir den doppelten Speicher. Das ist nur Marketing.
> Bis die Grafikkarte Vorteile von 4Gb bekommt bist du schon längst im einstelligen Frame Bereich angekommen.


 
So ich habe mal einen neuen Warenkorb:

CPU: Intel Core i7-4770K, 4x 3.50GHz, boxed (BX80646I74770K) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
GPU: 2x Gainward GeForce GTX 770, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (2944) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Mainboard: Intel Core i7-4770K, 4x 3.50GHz, boxed (BX80646I74770K) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Gehäuse: Cooler Master CM 690 II Advanced NVIDIA Edition USB 3.0 mit Sichtfenster (NV-692A-KWN5) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Monitor: ASUS VG248QE, 24" (90LMGG001Q022B1C) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power E9 700W ATX 2.31 (E9-700W/BN194) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Ist das gut (okay) für 3D in 1080p und High?


----------



## Rosigatton (16. Oktober 2013)

Du hast die CPU 2 x  drin.

Graka würde ich eher diese nehmen : MSI N770 TF 2GD5/OC Twin Frozr Gaming, GeForce GTX 770, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (V282-052R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Netzteil : be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 650W ATX 2.31 (P10-650W/BN201) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Board : Gigabyte GA-Z87X-OC Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Damit Du die Karten in den 1. und 3. Slot stecken kannst.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (16. Oktober 2013)

aufgrund des p/l würde ich eher 2 gtx 670 dcm verbauen: ASUS GTX670-DCM-2GD5 DirectCU Mini, GeForce GTX 670, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90YV03X0-M0AN00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

spart mal eben 240€


----------



## crys_ (16. Oktober 2013)

Weiter geht's mit Teil 2:


*4a. Zusammenbau (wie man es nicht macht)*
Also insgesamt war ich jetzt ca. 3,5 Stunden am basteln, das Prodigy macht es einem manchmal nicht leicht. Pflicht ist auf jeden Fall ein magnetischer Schraubenzieher, sonst werden ihr verzweifeln. Natürlich wird es im Prodigy immer enger, vor allem wenn man einen großen Towerkühler hat. Ich hab mal auf gut Glück angefangen...Zuerst habe ich die beiden vorinstallierten Lüfter nach oben geschraubt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Soweit lief alles wie geplant  Schon beim einbauen der HDDs in die Seitenwand wurde es tricky, die 840 Evo ist etwas schmaler als normale 2,5" HDDs, was dazu geführt hat das die Schrauben nicht gegriffen haben. Ich musste die SSD mit Papier soweit hochdrücken, das es ging...etwas nervig, aber es hat geklappt 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich habe an dieser Stelle bewusst zuerst das Mainboard eingebaut, damit ich möglichst viel Platz zum arbeiten hab. BitFenix hat es mit dem µATX Standart sehr genau genommen, beim Einsetzen des Mainboards hab ihr unter einem mm Spiel, die Öffnung bietet genau 245mm Platz, ein µATX Board hat 244mm.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das ging soweit ganz gut, ich habe die Lüfterkabel gleich verstaut und angeschlossen. Nächster Punt war das Netzteil, das Biest hat mich fast 30 Minuten beschäftigt  Eigentlich ist es ganz einfach und in 30 Sekunden gemacht, aber dazu müsste man die Anleitung lesen, zu einfach. Wenn ihr probiert das NT direkt einzubauen werdet ihr merken das iht 2 der 4 Schrauben von denen das NT gehalten wird nicht befestigen könnt. Also probiert ihr das Teil des Gehäuses zu entfernen das die Schraube blockiert  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nachdem das nicht klappt erzählt euch die Anleitung das ihr die Halterung in die Das NT kommt mit einer Daumenschraube entfernen könnt, dann das NT darin fixieren und anschlißend alles wieder ins Prodigy bauen könnt - manchmal sollte man zuerst die Anleitung lesen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Spätestens jetzt wird Platz eine echte Mangelware im Prodigy. Menschen mit großen Händen werden sich schwer tun alle Stecker an die richtige Stelle zu bekommen. Ich habe den 8fach ATX Stecker (wie heißt das Ding eigentlich?) hinter dem Mainboard durchgeführt und durch eine kleine Öffnung rechts unten wieder nach vorne geführt. Damit das klappt müsst ihr die Strombuchse abschrauben!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und ab hier hat sich das Prodigy mit Händen und Füßen gesträubt. Beim Versuch den 8fach ATX Stecker in die passende Buchse zu befördern hab ich mir erstml schön die Hand am CPU Kühler aufgerissen  Als nächstes waren die Lüfter dran. Wichtig: Erst den großen Lüfter im Boden verbauen (wenn verwendet)! Wenn ihr erst den Lüfter an der Rückwand verbaut bekommt ihr den Lüfter am Boden nicht mehr rein 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Über dem Netzteil kann man alle Kabel des NTs gut verstauen, ABER Netzteile mit CM sind hier klar im Vorteil!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das mit Abstand schlimmste war die Grafikkarte einzubauen. Und das war absolut kein Spaß  Meine 4870 (nächste woche kommt ne 7970 oder R9 280X rein) ist nicht gerade klein und hat die Stromanschlüsse auf der Rückseite, nicht vorne, wo sie die meisten aktuellen Grafikkarten haben. Das Problem dabei: Im Kabelsalat des Netzteils muss man erstmal noch Platzfinden um das PCI Kabel hinzudrücken. Nach weiteren 15 Minuten war alles am Platz, ich musste sogar eine der Schrauben bei einem der DVI Anschlüsse entfernen damit die Graka an ihren Platz kam  War also ne sehr knappe Geschichte, wenn man aber die Kabel vom NT wo anderst verstaut, z.B. hinter dem Mainboard müsste das deutlich besser gehen. Wenn die Anschlüsse auf der Seite liegen ist das auch kein Problem!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zu guter letzt müssen noch die Festplatten angeschlossen werden. Die Anschlüsse des IO-Panels habe ich (zum Glück) vor der Graka angeschlossen. Und hier ist mein Hauptkretikpunt an dem Gehäuse: WARUM sind die Kabel des IO-Panels nur 30cm lang? Das reicht nie im Leben um die ordentlich zu verlegen, geschweigeden die Seitenklappe neben das Gehäuse zu legen?! Wer kommt auf so eine Idee? Ich werde mir jetzt noch eine Verlängerung besorgen, aber das ist echt nervig. Die SATA Kabel sollten 1m lang sein, damit man sie schön über dem Netzteil verlegen kann und die Klappe gut aufbekommt (meine sind viel zu kurz...bestelle auch noch längere)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber jetzt ist alles drin! Und so chaotisch wie auf dem Bildern ist es gar nicht  Aber mir ist jetzt klar das der Versuch ein SLI System hier drin unter zu bringen sehr gewagt ist  Ich werde auch nochmal aufräumen, aber die ganzen Kabel irgendwo hin zu bekommen ist nicht so einfach. Ich weiß jetzt warum auf keinem Werbebild des Prodigys irgendwas angeschlossen ist 

*4b. Zusammenbau (so geht's besser)*
Hier mal eine Reihe von Tipps damit es besser geht 


Legt das Netzteil neben das Gehäuse und baut es erst zum Schluss ein, damit gewinnt man viel Platz zum arbeiten
Das ist ein Versuch: Installiert das Board ohne CPU Kühler. Erst bevor ihr ganz zum Schluss die Graka einbaut könnt ihr dann den CPU-Kühler installieren, von hinten kommt man super ans mainboard, das sollte gehen. Auch damit gewinnt ihr viel Platz und vieles wird leichter.
Nutzt den Platz hinterm Mainboard. Ihr habt ca 2,5cm bis zur Außenwand.
Hier noch ein paar Nachträge:
Wenn ihr die beiden HDD-Slots hinter dem IO-Panal benutzen wollt sollten die SATA Kabel mindestens 0,5m, besser 1m lang sein damit ihr genug Spiel habt beim öffnen und den Deckel gut weglegen könnt
Zielt in die gleiche Richtung: Ihr solltet Verlängerungen für die internen Audiokabel zum IO-Panel mitbestellen, die sind schlicht und ergreifend zu kurz!  Außerdem macht eine Verlängerung für die Kabel zum Anschaltknopf und HDD- und Power-LEDs (Das Kabel passt nur wenn die Anschlüsse am Mainboard einen 2x4 Block bilden, passt also nicht bei jedem MB!) nicht schlecht, sind aber keine Pflicht. Ohne habt ihr aber keine Chance die Kabel orderntlich zu verlegen, die gehen dann direkt Luftlinie zur passenden Buchse auf dem Manboard
Anstatt die Kabel des Netzteil auf das Netzteil zu packen (wie ihr es auf meinen Bildern seht) könnt ihr sie besser hinter das Netzteil (wenn ihr von vorne auf das Mainboard schaut) packen, da ist genug Platz und ihr gewinnt auf dem Netzteil Platz für lange Grakas! Kabelbinder sollten nicht sparsam verwendet werden 
Wie ich erwähnt habe können NTs über 160mm Länge verbaut werden, ABER: Dann darf die Graka nicht die vollen 32cm Lang sein sondern maximal 200 bis 220mm! Sonst kollidiert sie mit dem NT!


----------



## Vagas (16. Oktober 2013)

@crys_ Einfach nur  





Weis nicht wo ich anfangen soll. Super geiler Post. Wie ich sehe hast du beim Zusammenbauen viel Spaß gehabt, und es kommt eine jede Menge pideolei auf mich zu  (Größe: >1,90m) mit entsprechenden Händen 

Zuerst mal will ich dir zu deinem schönen neuen System glückwünsche und gratuliere dir zu diesem sehr gelungen Guide 
Sehr sehr interessant und das bestimmt nicht nur für mich (gleiche Gehäuse will) sondern denke für alle  Gut zu wissen was man alles in so einem Micro-ATX Gehäuse alles verbauen kann. ( siehe auch Softys Prodigy, ist ja noch kleiner oder?!) Wird bestimmt einigen mal sehr hilfreich sein, vllt auch dazu überzeugen sich so ein Case zuzulegen. Bitfenix sollte dir danken und Caseking sollte deine Erkenntnisse in die Beschreibung/Datenblatt übernehmen.



> CPU Kühler mit einer Höhe über 160mm
> Meine Theorie hat sich auch in der Praxis bewährt: Mein Dark Rock 2  verrichtet jetzt brav seinen Dienst im Prodigy M. Warum er passt? Weil  BitFenix bei dem 160mm davon ausgeht das der mitgelieferte  Festplattentray verbaut ist. Auf diesem Bild sieht man den  Festplattentray über dem CPU Kühler, mit 2 3.5" HDDs auf der Rückseite  bestückt.
> 
> 
> ...


Ich muss mich jetzt Punkt für Punkt durchkämpfen

Du sagst, dass der obere vorder Lüfter im Deckel nicht mehr verbaut werden kann, hast aber später doch zwei Lüfter oben drin? --> Kein Laufwerk drin? Externes?
Gibt es welche die von der Länge her kürzer sind? 

Bei dem Gehäuselüfter werd ich wohl auch auf die von Spectre zurückgreifen, weil die 20mm Höhe haben ( Es geht hier ja um jeden mm ^^) 
Das mit dem großen 230mm im Boden sieht einfach nur geil aus. Werde es auch so machen, alleine weil ich dann schon ein Kabel weniger vom dem Lüfter den ich einspare 


Wieviel Abstand hast du von CPU-Kühler zum hinteren Lüfter? Wegen der Länge vom DRP2?

Btw kannst du mal ein Bild von deinem Prodigy im dunkeln manchen? Würde gerne den Effekt von dem unteren Lüfter sehen? Ist doch ein LED so wie ich es auf dem Bild gesehen hab sogar in Grün.




> *4b. Zusammenbau (so geht's besser)*
> Hier mal eine Reihe von Tipps damit es besser geht
> 
> 
> ...


Klasse werde ich alle umsetzen, vllt kann ich sogar was ergänzen, aber ich werde dafür wohl eine ganze Woche brauchen XD

Zum WK kommen direkt ein paar Kabelbinder und 2x längere SATA Kabel.
Hast du schon eine Idee für das I/O.Panel?

Meine Bedenken:

Die beiden Lüfter im Deckel werden meiner Matrix sehr nah kommen <.< Ich wollte dort oben welche haben die, die steigende Abwärme rausbefördern !?! Nur von wo bekommt die Graka frische Luft ??? 

Behindert der hintere Lüfter, den CPU-Kühler? Mein Vorstellungen war es den hinteren Lüfter mit dem DRP2 in einem Strom zu bauen, sodas der DRP2 mit frischer Luft von hinten befeuert werden kann.

Behindern die oberen Lüfter die "obersten" PCI-Slots? (Falls man die noch nutzen will)

Hast du eigentlich auch ein paar Testwerte zur Wärme und co?


----------



## the.hai (16. Oktober 2013)

Softy hat aber das Prodigy "ohne M", wo es gerade durch den verschiedenen Aufbau gehörige unterschiede geben wird.


----------



## crys_ (16. Oktober 2013)

Also ich hab gar kein Laufwerk drin...wüsste nicht wofür 
Bei mir sind es vom hinteren Ende des Kühlers bis um Lüfter genau 5cm, aber der DRP ist nach vorne verlagert, der passt auf jeden Fall 



Vagas schrieb:


> Gibt es welche die von der Länge her kürzer sind?


 Was meinst du? Laufwerke oder Lüfter? ich seh da aber keine Möglichkeit. Wenn du ein Internes Laufwerk willst dann fällt ein Lüfter weg und das seh ich fast als kritisch an, weil nur ein 120er einblasend ist in meinen Augen wenig...

Also ich werde jetzt noch folgendes nachkaufen:

2x BitFenix Spectre 120mm grüne LED (für oben)
2x SATA Kabel 1m
1x Interne USB Verlängerung (für die zu kurzen IO-Panel Kabel)
2x Sleeve für IO-Panel Verlängerung

Was mich auch noch mega stört....das rechte Seitenpanel klemmt  Das macht echt kein Spass zum aufmachen 
Der Spectre Pro ist mit 7V schön leise


----------



## the.hai (16. Oktober 2013)

Nur mal so ein kleiner Gedankeneinwurf meinerseits.

- mehr Lüfter ist nicht automatisch besser

Oft reichen wenige, aber dafür mit einem gezielten Airflow völlig aus. Also man muss nicht alle Plätze voll knallen, davon wird der gaminghengst nicht schneller auf der bahn


----------



## crys_ (16. Oktober 2013)

Stimmt schon, aber ein 120er rein find ich wenig, das ist ja alles was die Graka abbekommt und die 7970 GHz macht schon Hitze  Von den Lüftern unten merkt die ja nichts  Aber ich werde das morgen oder Samstag mal probieren inwiefern sich die Temperaturen mit einem weniger verändern.

Edit:


Vagas schrieb:


> Die beiden Lüfter im Deckel werden meiner Matrix sehr nah kommen <.< Ich wollte dort oben welche haben die, die steigende Abwärme rausbefördern !?! Nur von wo bekommt die Graka frische Luft ???


Hab ich ganz übersehen  Also ich hab es so das ich einen Airflow von oben nach unten gerichtet ist. Gedanke ist ganz einfach: Wenn du oben raus saugst dann arbeitet die Graka gegen die gängige Luftrichtung. Ich >vermute< das das schlechter ist als wenn die Grafikkarte mit dem Luftstrom arbeitet. Aber auch das kann ich probieren (aber erst Samstag).

Der Obere PCIe Slot ist frei, die untere Lüfterkante ist direkt über dem Mainboard. Für SLI benötigst du aber noch Platz über dem Mainboard (1 Slot)


----------



## Vagas (16. Oktober 2013)

> Bei mir sind es vom hinteren Ende des Kühlers bis um Lüfter genau 5cm,  aber der DRP ist nach vorne verlagert, der passt auf jeden Fall


TOP 

Hatte Laufwerk gemeint, aber dann fällt es eben weg. Lüfter werden es die Spectre, wegen 20mm Höhe.



> einem gezielten Airflow


Da bin ich grade am überlegen, die Grafik gibt mir zu bedenken. Die Lüfter von der sind ja noch oben gerichtet. Verbaue ich jetzt Lüfter im Deckel ja oder nein? Wenn ja, Luftstrom rein oder raus? Wenn sie gegensinnig arbeiten ist behindern sie sich gegenseitig 


Airflow "unten"
Hinterer Lüfter --> CPU-Kühler --> Netzteil --> Raus

Und es kommt noch der große aus dem Boden 


Wo sind RAM? Sehe keine O.o




> Wenn du oben raus saugst dann arbeitet die Graka gegen die gängige  Luftrichtung. Ich >vermute< das das schlechter ist als wenn die  Grafikkarte mit dem Luftstrom arbeitet. Aber auch das kann ich probieren  (aber erst Samstag).


Selber Gedanke, also pustet der große im Boden raus? hm...



> Der Obere PCIe Slot ist frei, die untere Lüfterkante ist direkt über dem  Mainboard. Für SLI benötigst du aber noch Platz über dem Mainboard (1  Slot)



Perfekt, wegen der Lüftersteuerung ^^ Oder Soundkarte.


----------



## crys_ (16. Oktober 2013)

Siehe mein Edit drüber  War zu langsam 

Den großen hab ich unten auch so das er raus bläst.

Von dem unteren Lüfter sieht man Leider nicht so viel  Aber ich ersetze die beiden oben ja noch 

Der RAM versteckt sich zwischen NT und Kühler  ist echt nicht grad viel Platz...ich würde dir empfehlen das mal zu probieren CPU und Kühler später zu montieren wenn der Rest schon angeschlossen ist


----------



## Vagas (16. Oktober 2013)

Keine coole Unterbodenbeleuchtung? 

Dann passen die Geil Dragon perfekt dahin, fallen kaum auf und durch den fehlenden Kühlkörper mehr platz da drunter


----------



## crys_ (16. Oktober 2013)

Also von dem hinten sieht man deutlich mehr 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also ich hab den Crusial Ballistix Sport drin, aber egal welchen du nimmst...erst RAM auf das Board und dann den CPU Kühler drauf


----------



## the.hai (16. Oktober 2013)

Also ich würde die lüfter schon so verbauen, dass die normale Thermik von Luft unterstützt, bzw genutzt wird.

sprich:
- vorne rein
- unten rein
- hinten raus
- oben raus

Ich denke nicht, dass die grafikkarte oben so ein problem damit haben wird "gegenläufig" zu arbeiten. das ganze sollte man aber einfach mal in der praxis ausprobieren und nicht seitenweise diskutieren ohne es belegen zu können


----------



## crys_ (16. Oktober 2013)

Ich werde verschiedene Kombinationen probieren  Vorne gibt es beim Prodigy M nicht


----------



## Vagas (16. Oktober 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Niamniam lecker, schade, dass man vom unteren nix sieht.

Ich denke the.hai hat recht  (Obwohl es echt Spaß macht mit euch )

Mein Gedanke war, da die Wärme nach oben steigt, den Airflow daran anzupassen.
Aber das können mir dann diskutieren, wenn es soweit ist. Fällt dann bestimmt unter Komplette Rechner: Praxisprobleme oder?


Ziel vom Thread ist die passende Konfig zu finden und ich denke, dass mir die soweit haben  Ja sogar mit etwas Süßem 

So dass hier wäre dann meine Konfig:

1 x HGST Travelstar 7K1000 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (HTS721010A9E630/0J22423)
1 x Samsung SSD 840 Evo Series  250GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7TE250BW)
1 x Intel Core i7-4770K, 4x 3.50GHz, boxed (BX80646I74770K)
1 x GeIL Dragon RAM DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL11 (GD38GB1600C11DC)
1 x ASUS Gryphon Z87 (C2) (90MB0EH0-M0EAY5)
1 x Samsung SE-506AB Slim schwarz, USB 2.0 (SE-506AB/TSBD)
2 x Enermax T.B.Apollish blau 120x120x25mm,  900rpm, 63.78m³/h, 17dB(A) (UCTA12N-BL)
1 x Enermax T.B.Apollish blau 140x140x25mm,  750rpm, 77.13m³/h, 15dB(A) (UCTA14N-BL)
1 x BitFenix Spectre LED schwarz/blau, 230mm (BFF-BLF-23030B-RP)
1 x be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 2 (BK017)
1 x BitFenix Prodigy M weiß (BFC-PRM-300-WWXKW-RP)
1 x be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.31 (E9-CM-480W/BN197)
______________________________________________________________________

*= 1094,29 Euro
*Mit dem Preisvergleich komm ich dann auf ca. 1030€ bei 2 Anbietern. Finde, den Preis von Mindfactroy dann sehr gut, v.a. wegen Midnight Shopping. Weis nicht, ob geizhals die Versandkosten mit berechnet?!
 
https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220a3c6241f93453eb22c491a5928f751dca860edcfc6 = € 1.067,57

Hab mal ein externes Laufwerk anstelle von dem internen in WK getan, falls die Praxis es hergibt, wird es durch ein internes ausgetauscht. Vllt kennt ihr eins mit besseren P/L?

Ich bitte euch noch ein letztes Mal auf die Konfig zu schauen  Ich weis ich hab am Geduldsfaden genagt und bin euch dafür zu tiefst dankbar  



PS.: Falls ihr noch ein Tip hat zum Einkauf selber?

Finde den King teuer.


----------



## the.hai (16. Oktober 2013)

Vagas schrieb:


> Erstelle grade den WK bei verschieden Anbietern



erstelle den WK bei geizhals und lass ihn dir dann auf max. drei anbieter anzeigen.

meist ist es immernoch günstiger ein paar teile von verschiedenen händlern zu beziehen, trotz porto.

die enermax t.b. vegas duo lüfter die ich nur verbau sind bei caseking z.b. abartig teurer Enermax T.B.Vegas Duo 140x140x25mm, 700-1500rpm, 71.99-154.27m³/h, 15dB(A) (UCTVD14A) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

caseking 25€ (wo ich als fast berliner gerne und viel einkaufe)

mf knappe 17€.....(da kann man einfach dem könig nicht treu bleiben)


----------



## Vagas (16. Oktober 2013)

Caseking hat mehr Auswahl und ein sehr detailierte Beschreibung/Datenblatt zum Produkt, aber leider etwas teurer. 


Ich bestell die Sachen bei Mindfactory, bezahl zwar ca. 30€ mehr, hab dann aber alles von einem Anbieter. 

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220a3c6241f93453eb22c491a5928f751dca860edcfc6

Die zusätzlichen Kabel, hab ich bei Mindfactory nicht gefunden, da darf der King aushelfen.

http://www.caseking.de/cart_load/800f78bba6ba00715eca25327d45c3c7



Wenn ihr mir ein *OK* gibt ist die Bestellung heute Abend raus.

PS. Hab was vergessen, brauch noch ein Betriebssystem


----------



## der pc-nutzer (16. Oktober 2013)

Win 7 gibts günstig in der bucht


----------



## MatzeLP (16. Oktober 2013)

Vagas schrieb:


> PS. Hab was vergessen, brauch noch ein Betriebssystem


 
Ja das ist eigentlich das größte Problem.
Win8 oder Win7...
Heute oder morgen ist das Release für Win8 rausgekommen.
Manche finden das eine, andere das Andere OS besser.
Meiner Meinung nach hat Win7 (für PC) ein besseres Design, aber Win8 ist sicherer.
Oder vielleicht doch Linux. Dafür gibts nur keine Games. 

Wegen Preis und so guck mal auf Ebay


----------



## Vagas (16. Oktober 2013)

Dann geh ich mal in der Bucht suchen, danke


----------



## MatzeLP (16. Oktober 2013)

Vagas schrieb:


> Dann geh ich mal in der Bucht suchen, danke


 
???????????
Wo ist die Bucht?


----------



## Coldhardt (16. Oktober 2013)

MatzeLP schrieb:


> ???????????
> Wo ist die Bucht?



eBay


----------



## MatzeLP (16. Oktober 2013)

Oh Mann Englisch. Bay=Bucht 
Darauf soll jemand kommen... Baywatch


----------



## Vagas (16. Oktober 2013)

So es geht auf Mitternacht zu 

Kann ich es so kaufen?


----------



## crys_ (16. Oktober 2013)

Müsstest alles haben  Also mir fällt jetzt nichts ein was fehlt


----------



## MatzeLP (16. Oktober 2013)

Vagas schrieb:


> So es geht auf Mitternacht zu
> 
> Kann ich es so kaufen?


 
Eigentlich schon würde ihn ggfs noch um WLP ergänzen, muss aber nicht sein. Und es ist erst 23:30 
Aber du weißt, dass die Sachengerade 20€ teurer geworden sind.


----------



## Vagas (16. Oktober 2013)

WLP? 

Ja, ich weis das mit dem Preis. Nach 00:00 schau ich nochmal bei geizhals und mindfactory nach. Entscheidend ist ob die Konfig so passt.


----------



## crys_ (16. Oktober 2013)

WLP (Wärmeleitpaste) ist beim Kühler dabei (war zumindest bei mir so)


----------



## Vagas (16. Oktober 2013)

Aso... ich weis nicht sieso, aber vor der WLP hab ich beim build am meisten Respekt


----------



## MatzeLP (16. Oktober 2013)

Wärmeleitpaste. 

Die Konfiguration passt. Ob du WLP willst oder nicht, ist dir überlassen. Kostet 5 Mücken, kann 5 Grad bringen, aber nur bei starken OC.
Weiß nicht ob die vom DPR2 gut ist. War nur ein Einwand.



crys_ schrieb:


> WLP (Wärmeleitpaste) ist beim Kühler dabei (war zumindest bei mir so)


 
Ist auch so. Laut Verkäufer.




Vagas schrieb:


> Aso... ich weis nicht sieso, aber vor der WLP hab ich beim build am meisten Respekt


 
Wird nur unnötig viel Wind drum gemacht, mache einen maiskorngroßen Klecks, verstreich ihn oder lass es bleiben. 

EDIT: Reinigen der CPU mit Alkohol, bei Verunreinigungen.


----------



## crys_ (16. Oktober 2013)

Kann man fast nicht falsch machen  Von caseking gibts ein gutes Video

Wie Matze sagt, alles halb so wild


----------



## der pc-nutzer (16. Oktober 2013)

Dem drp2 könnte die hauseigene thermal grease DC1 beiliegen, welche sehr gut ist


----------



## Vagas (16. Oktober 2013)

Ein Video nur über WLP und geht fast 10min 
Es liegt eine bei, aber steht nicht welche.

Aufregung steigt


----------



## crys_ (16. Oktober 2013)

Bei mir war Skythe dabei, aber wenn man nicht das letzte Herz aus der Kiste raus kitzeln will ist das alles egal

Edit: In dem Video werden verschiedenen Methoden verglichen


----------



## Vagas (17. Oktober 2013)

Es ist vollbracht


----------



## the.hai (17. Oktober 2013)

Vagas schrieb:


> Es ist vollbracht


 
haste die komplette liste nochmal da und was du jetzt bezahlst?? MF zieht die preise wegen dem midnightshopping gern abends an. man hat zwar kein porto, zahlt aber pro artikel meist drauf.


----------



## Vagas (17. Oktober 2013)

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2201d46a807d9d28117d7f5ef450871131f41f7072f68
€ 1.086,69 bezahlt

Dabei waren es zuerst sogar 1090€

Also bis jetzt hat sich nichts am preis getan, noch immer bei € 1.086,69


----------



## the.hai (17. Oktober 2013)

Vagas schrieb:


> https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2201d46a807d9d28117d7f5ef450871131f41f7072f68
> € 1.086,69 bezahlt
> 
> Dabei waren es zuerst sogar 1090€
> ...


 
€ 1.081,79 is schon wieder billiger^^


----------



## MatzeLP (17. Oktober 2013)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch. 

Viel Spaß beim PC- Bau. Halte uns doch im Thread auf dem Laufenden, wie es vorangeht. Wahrscheinlich treffen alle unwichtigen Teile wie Netzteil, Lüfter etc als Erstes ein, aber Mainboard, CPU und Gehäuse brauchen 3 Wochen.


----------



## Vagas (17. Oktober 2013)

Danke schön. Bis jetzt sind es nur die HDD welche nicht vorrätig ist -.- 

Ich werde euch auf jeden Fall auf dem Laufenden halten, wenn ihr mich nicht aushaltet XD


> € 1.081,79 is schon wieder billiger^^


Hät ich doch nur gewartet 

Hehe.. joke ^^


----------



## the.hai (17. Oktober 2013)

Vagas schrieb:


> Danke schön. Bis jetzt sind es nur die HDD welche nicht vorrätig ist -.-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

naja ich persönlich hätte bei HWV und MF bestellt, die 30€ wären mir das wert gewesen


----------



## Vagas (17. Oktober 2013)

Beim nächsten


----------



## Paddy600 (17. Oktober 2013)

Sorry, falscher Thread -- Bitte löschen


----------



## Vagas (17. Oktober 2013)

> Sorry, falscher Thread -- Bitte löschen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nicht Schlimm,  herzlich Willkommen 

Nach einer aufregenden Woche, konnt ich endlich meine Hardware gestern Abend bestellen  Leider sind nicht alle Artikel lieferbar, aber ich bin ein geduldiger Mensch. 

*Ich möchte mich bei allen die mir hier geholfen haben ganz herzlich bedanken* 

Es hat mir sehr viel Spaß gemacht mit euch zu diskutieren, stolze #232 Posts  (entschuldige mich hiermit für alle 2x/3x/4xposts) 
Es tut mir leid, wenn ich mit meinem pinkeligkeit auf die nerven gegangen bin. 
Ich hatte viele und "hohe" Ansprüche gehabt, welche alle erfüllt wurden. Der Warenkorb lässt sich blicken 

Sobald meine Sachen, alle da sind werde ich regelmäßig berichten *hust* fragen wie es mit dem zusammenbau funktioniert. 

Danke.



Vagas


PS.: Bitte nicht wundern, wenn ich ultra lange für dem Zusammenbau brauche, bin berufstätig und hab abends leider nicht viel Zeit. 
 Am liebsten hätte mir diesen Thread in einer netten  geführt ^^


----------



## Rosigatton (17. Oktober 2013)

Könntest dir ja Hilfe beim zusammenschrauben holen : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...-vor-ort-hilfe-bei-montage-und-problemen.html


----------



## Vagas (17. Oktober 2013)

Hab schon nochgeschaut 
Meine PLZ 54636 Der nächste wäre in Euskirchen. Aber ich versuch es erstmal selbst bzw mit eurer Hilfe  Wird noch ein Thread in Komplette Rechner: Praxisprobleme, falls ihr noch einen von mir aushaltet


----------



## Rosigatton (17. Oktober 2013)

Screenshot by Lightshot 

Die PC Zusammenbauer - und Supporterliste [Part 2]

https://maps.google.de/maps?oe=utf-...=de&ei=kjRgUo_MFoTZsgbHn4DABw&ved=0CHMQtgMwCg

Die hätten die Liste aber besser nach PLZ sortieren sollen


----------



## Vagas (17. Oktober 2013)

Im anderen Forum nachgeschaut  
Screenshot by Lightshot Der hier ist qausi um die Ecke 

Danke Rosi


----------



## Rosigatton (17. Oktober 2013)

Da habe ich die Idee zur Liste geklaut , ist sozusagen die Mutter der Listen.


----------



## Vagas (17. Oktober 2013)

Eine gute Idee, die du verbessert hast (Sortiert nach PLZ)
Leider stell ich fest, dass es nicht viele Bastler in meiner Gegend gibt. Wird Zeit dass sich was ändert


----------



## MatzeLP (17. Oktober 2013)

Vagas schrieb:


> Eine gute Idee, die du verbessert hast (Sortiert nach PLZ)
> Leider stell ich fest, dass es nicht viele Bastler in meiner Gegend gibt. Wird Zeit dass sich was ändert


 
Jo bei mir auch nicht. 
Trotzdem gute Idee.


----------



## Rosigatton (17. Oktober 2013)

@ Matze

Hier schon geguckt : Die PC Zusammenbauer - und Supporterliste [Part 2]  ?


----------



## MatzeLP (17. Oktober 2013)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> @ Matze
> 
> Hier schon geguckt : Die PC Zusammenbauer - und Supporterliste [Part 2]  ?


 
Ja, habe ich allerdings noch weniger gefunden. ;(
Wie funktioniert nach PLZ auflisten?


----------



## Rosigatton (17. Oktober 2013)

So wie in unserer Liste : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...-vor-ort-hilfe-bei-montage-und-problemen.html


----------



## MatzeLP (17. Oktober 2013)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> So wie in unserer Liste : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...-vor-ort-hilfe-bei-montage-und-problemen.html


 
Hier verstehe ich es und habe sogar eine Übereinstimmung.


----------



## Vagas (17. Oktober 2013)

> Hier verstehe ich es und habe sogar eine Übereinstimmung.


Das freut mich 

Ich gönne mir jetzt eine Abendlektüre.

Unswar diese hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...llung/156726-how-pc-selbst-zusammenbauen.html

Um mich für die bevorstehende Herausforderung zu wappnen 

Falls ihr noch weitere/passendere Guides/Videos habt immer wieder gerne


----------



## Rosigatton (17. Oktober 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jTcS_S_2_LU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Vagas (26. Oktober 2013)

So Sachen sind jetzt alle da  
Ich habe mich die Woche seelig und moralisch auf den Zusammenbau vorbereitet. 
Eigentlich wollte ich schon heute morgen anfangen, aber mir hatten gestern Abend Betriebsfest  und ich auch noch Dienst heute morgen  
Musste mich vorher ausruhen. Ich lauf euch auf dem haltenden.... eh halt euch auf dem laufenden ^^
Soll ich eigentlich zum Zusammenbau einen neuen Thread in einem passenderen Unterforum anfangen, wo ich euch dann um Rat bitten kann?


Ediz: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Kompl...zur-Hardware-Bestellung-schieflaufen-1094038/ LOL


----------



## Adi1 (26. Oktober 2013)

Mach doch bitte einfach hier weiter, und vergiss die Bilder nicht .


----------



## crys_ (26. Oktober 2013)

Bilder einfach hier rein  Bin inzwischen auch fertig mit meinem


----------



## Vagas (26. Oktober 2013)

Okay 



> Bin inzwischen auch fertig mit meinem


Ouh was gibts neues?
Grake da?


----------



## crys_ (26. Oktober 2013)

Graka ist drin, Kabel sind aufgeräumt und auf der Post liegen noch 3 neue Spectre 120mm mit grünen LEDs (für oben und hinten)  Un der 230er ist (leider) rausgeflogen, war auf dauer doch zu laut, hab jetzt unten die beiden 120er drin die beim Case dabei waren.


----------



## Vagas (26. Oktober 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das alles soll da rein passen


----------



## MatzeLP (26. Oktober 2013)

Okay, die Verpackung vom DRP2 ist aber klein, oder ist das eine optische Täuschung?



Vagas schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Klar, alles kein Problem, ich denke, wenn man die Verpackungen entfernt, dann ist alles nur noch halb so groß. 
Viel Spaß bei der Fummelei. Hol dir vielleicht jemanden, der dir hilft. Vor allem bei CPU-Kühler. ^^


----------



## crys_ (26. Oktober 2013)

Schick schick  

Mich hat beim Anblick der Verpackung der Lightning Karte auch fast der Schlag getroffen


----------



## Vagas (26. Oktober 2013)

> Mich hat beim Anblick der Verpackung der Lightning Karte auch fast der Schlag getroffen



Mich auch als ich die Karte gesehen habe


----------



## Rosigatton (26. Oktober 2013)

Einfach goile Teile


----------



## Softy (26. Oktober 2013)

Viel Spaß beim Basteln  

Das ist aber ein externes BluRay Laufwerk, oder? Denn ein internes Slim-Laufwerk würde nicht passen


----------



## Rosigatton (26. Oktober 2013)

Steht doch drauf : Slim Portable


----------



## Vagas (26. Oktober 2013)

Ja es ist ein externes BluRay. Ich fühle mich grade wie ein Kleinkind an Weihnachten.


----------



## Softy (26. Oktober 2013)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Steht doch drauf : Slim Portable



Ja, aber es hätte ja auch für ein Notebook oder so sein können. Die sind ja auch portable


----------



## MatzeLP (26. Oktober 2013)

Vagas schrieb:


> Ja es ist ein externes BluRay. Ich fühle mich grade wie ein Kleinkind an Weihnachten.


 
Und wie werde ich mich erst fühlen, da ich ja praktisch noch ein "Klein"-Kind bin im Vergleich zu Euch, wenn ich an Weihnachten meine Komponenten bekommen werde. 



Softy schrieb:


> Ja, aber es hätte ja auch für ein Notebook oder so sein können. Die sind ja auch portable


 
Das kommt darauf an, wie man portable definiert. Manche Amis schleppen Häuser mit sich rum, für andere ist alles bis auf ein MacBook zu schwer. 

P.S. Ich habe nichts gegen Amerikaner, finde so riesige Projekte einfach genial.


----------



## Rosigatton (26. Oktober 2013)

Einen neuen Rechner kaufen ist immer goil, und überhaupt, im Baumarkt bin ich auch sehr gerne 

Und die Amis werden von ihrer Regierung genau so analisiert, wie wir von unserer


----------



## Vagas (26. Oktober 2013)

> Ja, aber es hätte ja auch für ein Notebook oder so sein können. Die sind ja auch portable


Hmmm... das klingt interessant. Gibt es da entsprechende Laufwerke bzw kann man dein einfach nur einen Adapter laufen und ein Notebook laufwerk verbauen? 
Ich frage nur aus neugier, muss erstmal schauen wieviel Platzt da oben ist wenn alles drin ist 

CPU passt wobei ich Blut und Schweiß geschitzt habe als ich die Klemme zur Fixierung des Prozessesors runtergedrückt habe und der Widerstand immer größer und größer wurde..... aber es sitzt und hat keine böses Knacken oder sonstiges gemacht. Jetzt zusehen, dass man dieses Monster von DRP2 drauf bekommt ^^

"Einen neuen Rechner kaufen ist immer goil, und überhaupt, im Baumarkt bin ich auch sehr gerne "

Stimmt ich dir voll und ganz zu


----------



## MatzeLP (26. Oktober 2013)

@vagas Jetzt kommt der komplizierte Teil. Der CPU Kühler. XD


----------



## Vagas (26. Oktober 2013)

hab noch schnell vorher die Geil Dragon Rams drauf gemacht, die sehen schon geil aus mit dieser goldenen Drachenlookoptik 


> @vagas Jetzt kommt der komplizierte Teil. Der CPU Kühler. XD



Mach mir Mut 
Ich glaube ich werd noch ganz andere Probleme haben. Nix für jemanden mit Klaustrophobie


----------



## MatzeLP (26. Oktober 2013)

Tu ich doch, wenn du das geschafft hast, dann hast du die 3. schwerste Sache geschafft.


----------



## Rosigatton (26. Oktober 2013)

Firlefanz , die plöde Backplate dran, bisschen Paste drauf, und ab dafür.

Der kleine Hyper T4 soll fummelig zu montieren sein, die großen sind halb so wild


----------



## MatzeLP (26. Oktober 2013)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Firlefanz , die plöde Backplate dran, bisschen Paste drauf, und ab dafür.
> 
> Der kleine Hyper T4 soll fummelig zu montieren sein, die großen sind halb so wild


 
Für einen (Lötkolben-) Gott ist das einfach, aber für normal Sterbliche


----------



## crys_ (26. Oktober 2013)

Du packst die Backplate dran, machst die Schrauben durch, fixierst sie mit den schwarzen Klemmen und dann vorsichitg den Kühler drauf deixeln und festschrauben  alles halb so wild 


Und vor dem Kühler immer brav den RAM aufs Board machen


----------



## MatzeLP (26. Oktober 2013)

Okay, man sollte nur darauf achten, dass die Schrauben beim Umdrehen des Mainboards nicht wieder rausflutschen.


----------



## Rosigatton (26. Oktober 2013)

Eben Crys,

ich habe nur viele Posts, für den Counter 

Ist echt nicht wild, wie Crys schon schrieb 

Edit : Jou, die Schrauben sollten drin bleiben. Diese Gummiüberzieher sollten natürlich auch drauf bleiben. Die fixieren den Kram halt ein bisschen, und verhindern nen Kurzschluss


----------



## Vagas (26. Oktober 2013)

DAS IST EIN MONSTER  
Man sieht ja nachher gar nix mehr vom Board 

Hab mir mal eben die Anleitung gegönnt von dem DRP2 jetzt versteh ich auch den Sinn dahinter mit dem Gummiüberzug.

Ihr seit mir zu schnell


----------



## Rosigatton (26. Oktober 2013)

Das ist kein Monster, das is ne Sex-Machine  

Mach Du mal schön di Backplate dran, Gummi nicht vergessen , dann passt das schon


----------



## crys_ (26. Oktober 2013)

MatzeLP schrieb:


> Okay, man sollte nur darauf achten, dass die Schrauben beim Umdrehen des Mainboards nicht wieder rausflutschen.


 
Beim DRP2 sind so Halteklammern dabei, die fixieren die Schrauben 

@Vagas: Du wolltest ja so was großes  Der Ram ist schick  (Natürlich nicht so schön wie meiner )


----------



## Rosigatton (26. Oktober 2013)

Den Ram sieht man unter dem Kühler eh nicht mehr


----------



## MatzeLP (26. Oktober 2013)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Den Ram sieht man unter dem Kühler eh nicht mehr


 
Stimmt, im Endeffekt sieht man gar nichts mehr, bis auf das Gehäuse. 
Und die LED-Lüfter.


----------



## crys_ (26. Oktober 2013)

MatzeLP schrieb:


> Stimmt, im Endeffekt sieht man gar nichts mehr, bis auf das Gehäuse.
> Und die LED-Lüfter.



Ich bin schon fleißig am vorbereiten für einen Fenster-Mod  Was noch fehlt ist eine Antwort vom Support ob ich ein einzelnes Seitenpanel kaufen kann und etwas Zeit


----------



## Vagas (26. Oktober 2013)

> Den Ram sieht man unter dem Kühler eh nicht mehr



Deswegen hab ich ein Bild von denen gemacht 



> Ich bin schon fleißig am vorbereiten für einen Fenster-Mod


  





> Das ist kein Monster, das is ne Sex-Machine



Das Ding ist Rattenscharf, hoffe die Gummis halten das aus


----------



## MatzeLP (26. Oktober 2013)

Vagas schrieb:


> Das Ding ist Rattenscharf, hoffe die Gummis halten das aus


 
Das wird hier ja noch schlimmer als das LPT von Sarazar und Gronkh.
Diese Anspielungen...
Aber bei diesem schweren Gerät, kann es sein, dass der Druck so groß wird, dass die Gummis reißen. 
Und nimm nicht zu viel (Gleit) Wärmepaste. Beim Aufsetzten des Kühlers quillt sonst das gute Weiße Zeug raus und verklebt das Mutterbrett.


----------



## Vagas (27. Oktober 2013)

Die Maschine sitzt


----------



## crys_ (27. Oktober 2013)

Ist doch nochmal ein gutes Stück größer als meiner  Jetzt musst das Gespann nur noch ins Gehäuse bekommen


----------



## MatzeLP (27. Oktober 2013)

Vagas schrieb:


> Die Maschine sitzt


 
Auf gebaut wirkt der ganz schön mickrig. 
Trotzdem frage ich mich, wie der in das unschuldige weiße BitFenix Gehäuse passen soll.
Immerhin ist es ein Schwarzer Felsen und kein Macho oder sogar ein Berg. 

Hast du gut gemacht, Vagas!


----------



## Sembro (27. Oktober 2013)

Hab den DRP2 auch in meiner neuen Maschine verbaut, das Ding ist einfach gewaltig.


----------



## Vagas (27. Oktober 2013)

Nach einem kleinen Zwischenfall heute morgen, aber mit dem Zahnarzt und nicht dem Prodigy  Geht es weiter!

Im Anhang ein kleiner Augenschmaus. 



> Hab den DRP2 auch in meiner neuen Maschine verbaut, das Ding ist einfach gewaltig.


Monströs, gewaltig, rattenscharf.... aber nicht nur das DRP2 sondern auch das Prodigy M vom Raum her ein echtes Wunder, trotzt diese gewaltigen Kühlers.



> In diesem Fall greifen die 160mm von BitFenix. Verbaut ihr keine 3,5"  HDDs am Tray oder lasst ihn sogar ganz weg habt ihr 185mm oder sogar  knapp 200mm für euren CPU Kühler!
> Ich hab es aber extra nochmal ausprobiert. Auf diesem Bild seht ihr mein  Versuch den Tray mit installierter 3,5" HDD zu verbauen. Die HDD liegt  auf dem Kühler auf und es fehlen rund 6mm (das war keine hoch genaue  Messung, der Tray war auf der anderen Seite fest und ist somit schief)


Ich hab mal eben ein Pic gemacht wo ich den Abstand vom Kühler zu diesem Festplattenschacht (ohne HDD) gemessen hab und ich bin verblüfft, dass da noch 2+cm Spiel ist 
Somit kann ich mich nur der Aussage von crys_ anschließen, vllt kann man ja was kreatives Zaubern. Oder von seiten Bitfenix kommt noch was neues, da man eventl. noch etwas an cm rausholen könnte wenn die Halterung nicht in den Raum ragen würde.


----------



## MatzeLP (27. Oktober 2013)

Schick Schick, der Kühler.


----------



## Vagas (27. Oktober 2013)

So jetzt seit ihr wieder gefragt ^^

Bin bei der Montage von den Lüfter:

DRP2 -> CPU_FAN (mit dem Adapter beide Lüfter auf dadran geschlossen)
CPU_OPT -> ?? DRP2 ist Doppelturmkühler soll ich Adapter entnehmen und beide einzeln anschließen? 

Und was ist ASST_FAN ???  

Tipp:
230mm unten als aller ersten verbauen sonst stört der hinter bei der Montage.

BTW.: Ich stopt die Kabel von den CPU-Kühler einfach unter den Kühlkörper :


----------



## Softy (27. Oktober 2013)

Ich würde das Y-Kabel verwenden und beide Lüfter an den CPU_FAN Anschluss anschließen.


----------



## crys_ (27. Oktober 2013)

CPU_OPT müsste für Waküs sein, sprich für die Pumpe. Den kannst du als normalen Lüfteranschluss nehmen  Ich hab an dem meinen hinteren und die beiden unteren Lüfter hängen

Der müsste wenn ich mich richtig erinner gleich wie der CPU Lüfter angesteuert werden


----------



## Vagas (27. Oktober 2013)

Okay alles klar ich danke euch  

Edit: Ist es schlimm wenn man die Kabel vom CPU-Kühler unter dem Tower verstaut? Da unten ist ja genug platz für RAM da müssten doch ein paar Kabel auch platz haben? Kabel sind mit Gitter ummantelt, also nicht dass sie sich shneiden.


----------



## crys_ (27. Oktober 2013)

Da passiert nix 
Du kannst sie auch hinter den 230mm Lüfter klemmen, das sieht vll etwas ordentlicher aus


----------



## MatzeLP (27. Oktober 2013)

Kannst du uns mal Bilder schicken, wie alles verkabelt aussieht?
Bestimmt sehr aufgeräumt. ^^


----------



## crys_ (27. Oktober 2013)

Also ich kann morgen auch nochmal 3 oder 4 Bilder machen, bei mir ist jetzt alles Perfekt aufgeräumt


----------



## Vagas (27. Oktober 2013)

> Du kannst sie auch hinter den 230mm Lüfter klemmen, das sieht vll etwas ordentlicher aus


Wie hast du den das gemacht O.O

Ich hab sie jetzt unterm dem Tower verstaut, weil sie sonst in die Blätter vom unteren Lüfter ragen <.<

Ich frag mich wie ihr dass alles gemacht habt crys_ oder Softy, bis mal ein Kabel liegt wo es sein soll braucht man 15min als ich 

Jetzt wo dr 230 drin ist bekomm ich meine Pranken nicht mehr dazwischen, hoffe alles sitzt richtig


----------



## crys_ (27. Oktober 2013)

Sieht doch ordentlich aus 

Da läuft ja eh das Kabel für den Lüfter durch, da hab ich es einfach drüber gelegt. Ich hab jetzt ja auch 2x120mm unten drin


----------



## Vagas (27. Oktober 2013)

> Da läuft ja eh das Kabel für den Lüfter durch, da hab ich es einfach drüber gelegt. Ich hab jetzt ja auch 2x120mm unten drin


Hab es mit Kabelbinder an das Netzteilkabel gebunden und dann hinter dem 230 versteckt 



> -Wenn du willst das 5,25" Laufwerksgehäuse (DVD-Laufwerk) entfernen und  die Platte die den Slot verschließt weg machen vllt für die Grake
> -Gehäuse IO-Panel anschließen
> -Festplatte und SSD anschließen
> -Graka einbauen
> -Lüfter oben einbauen


Ich bau zuerst die Grake und mach I/O Panel und Festplatten mit den Seitenteilen als Abschluß. Es ist wirklich ein großer Vorteil wenn man das kleine Ding erstmal ganz ausweidet.

DRP2 war ein Monster, aber Sie ist eine Engel 

Und sie ist endlich da wo Sie hingehört.  

Nur hab ich jetzt folgendes Problem. Die Flügel von dem Engel sind zu lang <.< 
Die Karte geht über die Anschlüsse vom Netzteil und verdeckt diese genau in der Hälfte 
Zusätzlich kommen noch die Halter von dem DRP2_Lüftern mit der Backplate von der Grafik in Kontakt. Um genau zusagen ist es nur einer, unswar der der hintere.
Was soll ich machen?  

Brutal umknicken? 
Netzteil drehen mit Lüfter nach innen?


----------



## MatzeLP (27. Oktober 2013)

Naja noch viel Spaß mit Festplatten, Graka und Co

EDIT: Naja, das sieht nicht gut aus. :'(
Netzteil drehen ist eine schlechte Idee.
Also wenn du die Kabel irgendwie (auch knicken/quetschen/...) reinkriegst ist das gut!
Ansonsten hast du ein Problem 
Was ginge: Netzteil irgendwo draußen hinstellen und Kabel reinführen. Ist aber eher impraktikabel. 

@crys_ Er braucht 3Anschlüsse 2x SATA und 1x PCIe
Also diverses scheinen ja die SATA Anschlüsse zu sein.
Ganz schön eng da drin. Liegt anscheinend an der 3Slot Graka.


----------



## crys_ (27. Oktober 2013)

Graka würde ich gaaanz zum Schluss machen (aber noch bevor du die oberen Lüfter installierst). Wenn du die GRaka reinsetzt kommst du nicht mehr richtig an die Stecker am Mainboard für die IO-Panel

Edit: Wegen dem Bügel: mach einfach ein bisschen Isolierband drum (oder was ähnliches), dann passt das schon. Das ist bei mir noch viel knapper  Ich poste mal bei Gelegenheit noch ein Bild. 

Wegen dem Netzteil: Ich kann das Bild gerade leider nicht aufmachen....mein Internet spinnt grad  Aber ich würde probieren die GRaka nochmal rauszunehmen und dann die Kabel vom Netzteil zu stecken (du brauchst davon ja nur 2, 1x PCIe und 1x SATA) und dann nochmal probieren die Grafikkarte reinzudeichseln. Im schlimmsten Fall musst du das Netzteil tauschen gegen eines ohne CM 

Edit 2: Wenn du eh eine Backplate an der Karte hast macht das mit dem Bügel noch viel weniger


----------



## Vagas (27. Oktober 2013)

> Wenn du die GRaka reinsetzt kommst du nicht mehr richtig an die Stecker am Mainboard für die IO-Panel


ICh kann noch gut auf die IO-Panel von oben ( wo die Lüfter nachher sind ) zugreifen, das müsste so klappen. Hab da ein Bild vom man es gut sehen kann von oben. 



> Edit: Wegen dem Bügel: mach einfach ein bisschen Isolierband drum (oder was ähnliches), dann passt das schon.


Die Backplate hat ähnlich wie beim CPU-Kühler diese Gummiringe zurs Isolierung hab ich grade festgestellt, vllt wäre das damit schon geklärt.

Dachte vllt schon an Übereck Stecker, weis aber nicht ob es die fürs Netzteil gibt?

Gut ich bau mal die Graka schon mal raus, muss so oder so dabei war ich wirklich froh, dass sie so gut reingepasst hat 
**** wie soll ich da raus kriegen ???


----------



## crys_ (27. Oktober 2013)

Auf dem Mainboard am hinteren Ende sind solche Riegel. Den musst du mit einem Stift nach unten drücken.... Ist etwas fummelig


----------



## Vagas (27. Oktober 2013)

Oh Leck das war vllt etwas bin mit Zollstock zwischen Graka und DRP2 um den Hebel runter zudrücken und gleichzeitig leichten Zug mit der Hand an der Graka 
Die Karte hat zwei Stromanschlüsse: Hungriges Biest!

Brauche so wie es aussieht nur 1x Sata und 2x PCIe macht bis jetzt einen guten Eindruck ich poste wieder ein Bild sobald ie Graka dran ist.


----------



## MatzeLP (27. Oktober 2013)

Vagas schrieb:


> Oh Leck das war vllt etwas bin mit Zollstock zwischen Graka und DRP2 um den Hebel runter zudrücken und gleichzeitig leichten Zug mit der Hand an der Graka
> Die Karte hat zwei Stromanschlüsse <.< Brauch sie die alle?


 
Ja klar sonst bekommt sie nicht genug Saft.


----------



## crys_ (27. Oktober 2013)

Sogar meine 6 Jahre alte 4870 hatte schon zwei


----------



## Vagas (27. Oktober 2013)

So jetzt müsst ihr bewerten, ob das gut geht oder nicht? 

Hab die Kabel mit Kabelbinder an der Front fixiert. Sonst würden sie die Grake nochmehr hochdrücken.

1.Bild 
Sieht man dass die Klemmen keinen Kontakt haben mehr.

2. Bild
Der Anschluss der am meisten im Weg ist.

3. Bild gesagt Übersicht von vorne durch das 5,25 Schacht

EDIT: Falls ihr noch mehr wissen wollt, sagt es ruhig ich mach noch mehr Bilder ^^

Auf der Backplate befindet sich noch eine Folie, die sieht für mich aus als wäre es noch eine zusätzliche Isolierung, die hab ich jetzt dran gelassen, hoffe das war richtig.


----------



## MatzeLP (27. Oktober 2013)

Sieht doch ganz gut aus, scheint alles rein zu passen, oder erkenn ich etwas Entscheidendes nicht?


----------



## crys_ (27. Oktober 2013)

Die Karte wird leicht nach oben gedrückt, aber das müsste passen. Oder hast du da extrem drücken müssen damit es passt?


----------



## Vagas (27. Oktober 2013)

Musste nachdem ich die Kabel ordentlich zur Seite gemacht habe, nicht wirklich ordentlich drücken. Bin dann beruhigt, danke euch!!!!

Und weiter gehts


----------



## crys_ (27. Oktober 2013)

Was fehlt noch? Misst dann paar Bilder vom fertigen machen, in weiß sieht der sicher schick aus


----------



## Vagas (27. Oktober 2013)

crys_ wie hast du das mit dem 8pin kabel gemacht? Meins verläuft auch hinter dem Mboard und kommt unten hinten aus der Öffnung (wo der Netzstecker ist) raus. Ich hab die Festplatten auch am hinteren Seitenteil (vom Mboard ausgesehen) befestigt. Nur ist die Halterung zu dick und ich kann sie nicht mehr zu machen?


----------



## crys_ (27. Oktober 2013)

Ich hab es unter dem Mainboard hinter dem 230mm Lüfter  Also direkt über dem Stromkabel


----------



## Vagas (27. Oktober 2013)

Arg... ich hab es hinterm dem MBoard verlegt, da ist ja noch Luft zwischen Seitenteil und Board.
Und an dem Seitenteil befindet sich ja jetzt meine Festplattenhalterung, die jetzt mit dem Kabel kollodiert 

Edit: 
Lösung gefunden.

Einfach Schacht etwas nach vorne verschoben und an den Vorbohrungen fürs I/O-Panel befestigt 
Ist zwar jetzt nur an zwei Schrauben befestigt, aber da kann man was nachbohren.


----------



## crys_ (27. Oktober 2013)

Dann leg das Kabel doch nach vornen?


----------



## Vagas (27. Oktober 2013)

> Dann leg das Kabel doch nach vornen?


Nicht mehr möglich, dafür muss ich dann die Grafik einmal wieder rausholen und beide Lüfter unten und hinten. 

Hab ich was vergessen?


----------



## MatzeLP (27. Oktober 2013)

Vagas schrieb:


> Hab ich was vergessen?


 
Nee Denk nicht. 
Bestimmt guter Airflow! ^^


----------



## Sembro (27. Oktober 2013)

MatzeLP schrieb:


> Nee Denk nicht.
> Bestimmt guter Airflow! ^^



 Bei dem Kabelsalat


----------



## crys_ (27. Oktober 2013)

Sah bei mir am Anfang auch so aus  da muss man erstmal Platz für Luft finden


----------



## Vagas (27. Oktober 2013)

Ich hätte ja niemlas gedacht, dass diese Maschine angeht. 
Wiedereinmal 

Ein kleiner Augenschmaus vorm schlafen gehen 

Edit: Ein paar mehr fragen sind schon wieder aufgetaucht, aber das kann warten bis morgen mit der Lösung. 
( Ein rotes Licht unter dem CPU-Kühler, kp Gefahr o.O?? Und die LEDs flackern ganz unterschiedlich, als ob Schwankungen im Netzwerk sind)

GN8


----------



## crys_ (27. Oktober 2013)

Also wegen der roten Led keine Sorgen machen, das sind normalerweise irgendwelche Kontrollleuchten. Wenn etwas nicht stimmt geht er aus oder piepst beim POST.
Wegen dem Flacker...welche LEDs meinst du? Von den Lüftern?


----------



## Vagas (27. Oktober 2013)

Ja von den Lüftern, sieht so aus als ob jemand mit dem Gaspedal spielt. Ich hoffe ihr versteht mein Metapher


----------



## MatzeLP (27. Oktober 2013)

Vagas schrieb:


> Ja von den Lüftern, sieht so aus als ob jemand mit dem Gaspedal spielt. Ich hoffe ihr versteht mein Metapher


 
Nee verstehe ich nicht. 
Und wo werden die LED's angeschlossen (mit PWM ans Mobo?)
Dann könnte es sein, dass der pulsierende Effekt gewünscht ist, oder dass einmal mehr, und dann weniger Saft da ist.


----------



## Vagas (27. Oktober 2013)

Ja Lüfter sind alle ans MB angeschlossen. Mal leuchten die ganze hell auf, dann wieder etwas schwächer und so leicht im Wechsel.
Meine Theorie war es, dass die Lüftersteuerung da ihre Finger am Werk hat. Wenn die Lüfter schneller drehen, sie heller leuchten und umgekehrt.
Hoffe dass hier ist jetzt verständlicher


----------



## MatzeLP (27. Oktober 2013)

Vagas schrieb:


> Ja Lüfter sind alle ans MB angeschlossen. Mal leuchten die ganze hell auf, dann wieder etwas schwächer und so leicht im Wechsel.
> Meine Theorie war es, dass die Lüftersteuerung da ihre Finger am Werk hat. Wenn die Lüfter schneller drehen, sie heller leuchten und umgekehrt.
> Hoffe dass hier ist jetzt verständlicher


 
Ja, deine Theorie ist plausibel! Sag deinen Lüftern doch mal, das sie aufhören sollen herum zu zittern und verriegle im BIOS die Drehzal und Spannung. Mal sehen, was dann passiert.

EDIT: Die Metapher Check ich nich


----------



## Vagas (27. Oktober 2013)

Alles klar  Werde ich mal ausprobieren. Mal schauen was passiert. Jedoch müssen mir uns noch besser kennen lernen, also ich und das BIOS/Uefi. Ist mein erstes Uefi  Aber nicht mehr heute Abend


----------



## MatzeLP (28. Oktober 2013)

Jetzt mal ein bisschen Eigenwerbung:
Neuer Gaming/Office PC ~1500
(Mit Vagas abgesprochen; Thanks!! )


----------



## Vagas (1. November 2013)

Soo….
  Hatte jetzt lange nix mehr von mir hören lassen, leider viel Arbeit während der Woche und wenig Zeit am Abend. Zusätzlich kommt noch hinzu, dass ich mit meiner guten Leitung (2000)  immer den Downloads hinterher hänge. Tut mir leid wenn ich mich wieder zu Wort melde XD

  Mittlerweile ist Win7 + alle Treiber auf dem System drauf (das downloaden war ein laaaangweiliges Unterfangen) und das System läuft TOP 

  Als Virenprogramm und Reinigungstool gönne ich mir Kaspersky und TuneUp, hoffe sie sind gut. 
  Zusätzlich wollte ich mir ein paar Optimierungstools und Benchs für den PC holen, um das System mal auszureizen. Bin diese We auch bei meiner Freundin und die hat eine 30k Leitung, die will ich ausnutzen für alle downloads die ich noch tätigen muss 

  So jetzt hab ich noch ein Anliegen an euch, unswar hat sich rausgestellt, dass mein Netzteil und die Grafikkarte sich sehr nahe kommen. Um das ganze besser zu verstehen hier ein paar Bilder:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die Grafikkarte liegt auf dem Netzteilkabeln auf. 



Hier mal eine Gesamtübersicht:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Es macht den Eindruck, dass die Grafikkarte hinten noch oben gedrückt wird. Hmm... 
Jetzt mein Frage an euch, kennt ihr vllt ein alternatives Netzteil wo das CM etwas mehr am Rand liegt, was aber von der Qualität dem beQuiet entspricht? Oder stellt reagier ich über?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (1. November 2013)

Vagas schrieb:


> Als Virenprogramm und Reinigungstool gönne ich mir Kaspersky und TuneUp, hoffe sie sind gut.


 
tuneup kannste vergessen, habs selbst versucht und hat nix gebracht


----------



## Vagas (1. November 2013)

Hmm.. alternativen?
Eine Meinung zum Netzteil?


----------



## bAsSt@rd (1. November 2013)

geht gerade so würd ich sagen. höchstens eins ohne kabelmanagement benutzen, dann wäre auch mehr platz

ich weiss nicht wie die anschlüsse bei diesen hier passen könnten: Sea Sonic X-Series X-650 KM3 650W ATX 2.3 (SS-650KM3) (semi-passiv) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

andere lösung seh ich da nich


----------



## Vagas (1. November 2013)

Hi bAsSt@rd,

viele Dank für die Antwort. Leider sehe ich in dem Netzteil auch das selbe Problem, im Gegenteil die Anschlüsse liegen damit noch näher zur Grafikkarte hin, weil das Netzteil so verschraubt wird, dass der Lüfter nach vorne zeigt, somit müssten die Anschlüsse auf der Hälfte liegen wo der Lüfter ist bzw. das Netzteil müsste von der Tiefe <160mm sein. Ich kenne mich leider nicht so gut aus mit den gängigen Marken bei Netzteilen, nur beQuiet und Corsair. Alles andere wird immer ganz skeptisch betrachtet.


----------



## bAsSt@rd (2. November 2013)

ja dann bleibt wohl nur eins ohne kabelmanagement übrig 

glaube nicht dass bei anderen netzteilen die anschlüsse grossartig anders angeordnet sind dass sie nicht stören


----------



## Vagas (2. November 2013)

Nach etwas suchen bin ich auf die CX Serie von Corsair gestoßen, die sind nur 140mm tief und haben CM. Müsste daher genug Platz sein. Leider kommen die Corsair hier nicht gut weg. 
Oder es wird halt das jetztige was ich hab nur ohne CM, weis nur nicht ob genug Platz zwischen der Grafikkarte und der Anschlüsse vom Netzteile ist


----------



## bAsSt@rd (2. November 2013)

ich weiss nicht wie die so sind, mit corsair netzteilen hab ich leider auch keine erfahrungen

sollte passen eigentlich. sind ja dann da wo dein jetziger 24 pin anschluss ist, der ja auch nicht abnehmbar ist oder?


----------



## crys_ (2. November 2013)

Warum willst du das denn noch ändern, du konntest mit dem e9 cm alles verbauen oder? Ist doch nur "eng"


----------



## Softy (2. November 2013)

Ich würde auch beim Straight E9 bleiben. Wenn es ein Netzteil mit 140mm Tiefe sein soll, könnte man auch zum be Quiet! System Power 7 450W greifen, das hat allerdings kein Kabelmanagment.


----------



## Vagas (2. November 2013)

Ich hatte nur Angst um meine Grafikkarte, dass die einen Schaden abbekommt, wenn sie zu sehr verbogen wird.
Deswegen hab ich euch die Gesamtaufnahmen vom System hochgeladen, ihr könnt das besser bewerten.


----------



## crys_ (2. November 2013)

Brauchst keine Angst haben 
Das PCB der Karte ist elastisch, selbst wenn sie nach oben gebogen würde, wäre das egal. Ich kann dir mal ein Bild von meiner 4870 schicken, die ist komplett krum weil der Kühler zu schwer ist


----------



## Vagas (2. November 2013)

Lol wie geil XD Dann bin ich aber froh


----------



## C4Alive (27. November 2013)

subbbbba sache,

Hab jetzt auch mal ne config zam.
Muss leider nach nem längerem abwesen und somit mit dem verkauf von meinem alten system aus der signatur
nen komplett neuen machen. alles wird gebraucht. 

Wie ich das sehe, könnte das NT besser passen, bis auf den 24 pol stecker fürs mobo. 
Und das Stromstecker anschluss problem ist mit dem auch kein problem. 

http://www.caseking.de/cart_load/e4f980b69e713ecb9db3e4527f9051db


----------



## der pc-nutzer (27. November 2013)

der zalman kühler ist ziemlich laut und der lüfter kann nicht getauscht werden. würde daher einen dark rock pro 2 oder prolimatech megahalems nehmen. das netzteil ist auch recht laut, ein straight power e9 480 watt wäre besser. außerdem kannst du viel geld beim ram sparen: Caseking.de » Arbeitsspeicher » DDR3-1600 » GeIL Dragon RAM Series DDR3-1600, CL11 - 16 GB Kit 

ebenso bei der grafikkarte: Caseking.de » Grafikkarten » Alle Grafikkarten » Inno3D GeForce GTX 780 iChill HerculeZ X3 Ultra, 3072 MB DDR5 kaum langsamer, aber mehr als 200€ günstiger

das headset ist übrigens crap, von verarbeitung wie klang. eine gleichteure kombination aus monoprice 8323 und reloop rhm-10 macht das welten besser


----------



## MatzeLP (27. November 2013)

C4Alive schrieb:


> subbbbba sache,
> 
> Hab jetzt auch mal ne config zam.
> Muss leider nach nem längerem abwesen und somit mit dem verkauf von meinem alten system aus der signatur
> ...


 
Du Glücklicher, du willst die Ti.  
Der Warenkorb sieht ganz gut aus, nur wofür brauchst du 4 zusätzliche Lüfter?
Und beim CPU-Kühler bin ich mir auch nicht ganz sicher.
Das Netzteil ist sehr großzügig dimensioniert, ein kleineres tut's auch. (Du scheinst ja kein SLI vorzuhaben, da du dann die EVGA genommen hättest)

Über die Graka kann man sich jetzt streiten, aber wirklich viel bringt sie nicht. (Also in Bezug auf den Mehrpreis im Vergleich zur Leistung einer 780). Wenn Du sie wirklich willst dann gönn sie Dir. Auch wenn wahrscheinlich viele Dir raten werden, eine 290x zu nehmen.
Aber ich würde auch bei Nvidia bleiben trotz des schlechteren P/Ls.

EDIT: Mist, der pc-nutzer ist immer schneller.


----------



## C4Alive (27. November 2013)

CPU Lüfter:
Gutes Argument. --> überzeugt. 
muss aber nicht so nen rießen klotz drin haben, gibt es denn nix "kompaktes" ???? 
Also bin da für alles offen.

Graka:
Muss ich mir mal paar vergleiche anschauen zur ti bzw non ti.
Also der mehrpreis ist bestimmt nicht gerechtfertigt.
grundsätzlich muss ich wohl offen und ehrlich gestehen das ich ein kleiner NV fanboy bin. 
SLI/crossfire kommt mir nicht in die tüte. 

Lüfter:
ich bestück ihn komplett neu mit lüftern, einfach so.

Netzteil:
hat ne singlerail und recht viel Ampere drauf.
Hab gelesen das man ca ne 600er nehmen sollte, bei 780(ti)

Ram:
30€ hin oder her. aber du hast recht,, wird ausgetauscht.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (27. November 2013)

C4Alive schrieb:


> Lüfter:
> ich bestück ihn komplett neu mit lüftern, einfach so.



die xigmatek lüfter sind leider nicht so überragend, enermax t.b silence, pure wings 2 oder blacksilent xl2 wären besser



> Netzteil:
> hat ne singlerail und recht viel Ampere drauf.
> Hab gelesen das man ca ne 600er nehmen sollte, bei 780(ti)


 
single rail ist sehr sehr gefährlich: Why single rail is NOT better than multi rail


----------



## MatzeLP (27. November 2013)

Lasst uns beten:

Nvidia unser das Du bist im Rechner,
geöffnet sei dein Gehäuse,
Dein Crash komme,
Dein Reboot geschehe,
wie in 7 so in 8.
Unser täglich Treiberupdate gib uns Heute,
und vergib uns unserer BIOS-Flash,
wie auch wir vergeben die Treiberbugs.
Und führe uns nicht zu AMD,
sondern erlöse uns von Intel HD Graphics.
Denn Dein ist das PhysiX, das SLI und 3d Vision.
In Ewigkeit... Enter

Also ich mag Nvidia auch.


----------



## C4Alive (27. November 2013)

der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> die xigmatek lüfter sind leider nicht so überragend, enermax t.b silence, pure wings 2 oder blacksilent xl2 wären besser
> single rail ist sehr sehr gefährlich: Why single rail is NOT better than multi rail


 

War immer der meinung das Singlerail gerade gut ist. 
aber dem scheint ja nicht so zu sein. 

Alternativ iwer ein gutes netzteil, is ganz schön schwer wenn man zusätzlich auf den stromanschluss schauen muss, das das blöde stromkabel vom prodigy passt.



MatzeLP schrieb:


> Lasst uns beten:
> 
> Nvidia unser das Du bist im Rechner,
> geöffnet sei dein Gehäuse,
> ...


 
unschwer an deinem profilbild zu erkennen?


----------



## Threshold (27. November 2013)

C4Alive schrieb:


> War immer der meinung das Singlerail gerade gut ist.
> aber dem scheint ja nicht so zu sein.



Falsche Meinung eben.


----------



## MatzeLP (27. November 2013)

C4Alive schrieb:


> unschwer an deinem profilbild zu erkennen?


Mag sein.  Aber das Gedicht ist nicht von mir, habe ich nur aus 3. (4.,5.,6.,...?) Hand. Trotzdem ganz passend.
Netzteil: Wie gesagt, be quiet. Vielleicht non modular, dann hat man 1-2cm mehr Platz; (wo ist eigentlich das Problem? Laufwerk oder Graka?)

EDIT: Ja, stimmt; die Verlängerung von vorne nach hinten: Das eine Ende ist falschherum gebogen, sodass man fast kein Netzteil reinbekommt.


----------



## C4Alive (27. November 2013)

Problem mit Netzteil is das.
Hab gelesen das man recht viel probleme wegen dem anschluss hat.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachments/689397d1382008564-bitfenix-prodigy-m-p1020913.jpg

was haltet ihr von dem?
Caseking.de » Netzteile » 80 Plus Gold » Corsair RM Series Netzteil - 650 Watt


----------



## MatzeLP (27. November 2013)

C4Alive schrieb:


> Problem mit Netzteil is das.
> Hab gelesen das man recht viel probleme wegen dem anschluss.


Um das Problem zu umgehen: Hast Du mal an das normale Prodigy ohne "M" gedacht? Passen zwar nur Mini-ITX Boards rein, aber du hast eine gute Netzteilplatzierung, viele Farben und sogar ein Sichtfenster für die Graka ist möglich. Nachteil: Mini-ITX und du brauchst eine Dual-Slot Graka.


----------



## C4Alive (27. November 2013)

genau das is das problem, dual slot und itx board. 

Find das Prodigy m einfach n stück cooler, obwohl se ja äußerlich gleich groß sind. wa.


----------



## DaxTrose (27. November 2013)

An dieser Stelle möchte ich nochmal an die Bearbeitenfunktion erinnern und darauf hinweisen, dass es sich hier nicht um einen Chatroom handelt:



> *2.6 Sonstiges*
> 
> 
> Beiträge in folgenden Unterforen  werden im Beitragszähler des Users nicht mitgezählt: Rumpelkammer,  Marktplatz, Quickpolls, PCGH E-Commerce, Besprechung moderativer  Maßnahmen
> ...



Thread wurde aufgeräumt und Mehrfachbeiträge zusammengeführt!


----------



## MatzeLP (27. November 2013)

C4Alive schrieb:


> genau das is das problem, dual slot und itx board.
> 
> Find das Prodigy m einfach n stück cooler, obwohl se ja äußerlich gleich groß sind. wa.


 
Was ist an Dual-Slot das Problem? Nimm einfach die EVGA. Aber das Du ein mATX willst, ist verständlich.
Okay, schade, denn das normale Prodigy ist meiner Meinung nach wesentlich aufgeräumter. Aber muss jeder selbst wissen. Brauchst Su die zusätzlichen Steckplätze dringend? Für eine Soundkarte z.B.? Wenn nicht, dann käme ggfs. auch das Mini in Frage. Denn bedenke, dass kleine hat mehr Platz und somit eine bessere Belüftung, die Dir ja wichtig zu sein scheint.
Aber nun gut. Ist ja dein Gehäuse. Bei Netzteilen kenne ich mich nicht so aus. Frag mal Vagas oder Westcoast, wie es bei Ihnen aussieht.

@Mod: Meinst Du mich mit Doppelposts?


----------



## C4Alive (27. November 2013)

ne doppelpost war auf mich bezogen. 
SRY

Ja hab hier noch ne recht geile soundkarte, deswegen wollt ich mehr als 2 slots also auch ein matx board.
was für ein mini gehäuse  meinst du?

THX für den Netzteil tipp.


----------



## MatzeLP (27. November 2013)

C4Alive schrieb:


> ne doppelpost war auf mich bezogen.
> SRY
> 
> Ja hab hier noch ne recht geile soundkarte, deswegen wollt ich mehr als 2 slots also auch ein matx board.
> ...


 
Ist mir auch passiert. 
Achso, dann ist alles klar, tut mir leid. Ich meinte das Prodigy Mini-ITX, war nur zu faul zum schreiben. ^^
Wie findest du das Colessus M? Wirkt zwar ein bisschen komisch, hat aber einen netten Lichteffekt. 
Oder das Phenom, meiner Meinung nach noch ein bisschen schicker als das Prodigy.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (27. November 2013)

man könnte sich auch das dead silence ansehen: AeroCool DS Window Edition schwarz mit Sichtfenster (EN52261) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

hat auch eine sinnvolle lage des netzteil, ausserdem ein sichtfenseter


----------



## MatzeLP (27. November 2013)

der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> man könnte sich auch das dead silence ansehen: AeroCool DS Window Edition schwarz mit Sichtfenster (EN52261) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> hat auch eine sinnvolle lage des netzteil, ausserdem ein sichtfenseter


 
Ist aber nicht gut beim Test ausgefallen: Schlechte Belüftung und unsaubere Verarbeitung beim oberen Panel


----------



## der pc-nutzer (27. November 2013)

bei hwlux kam es ganz gut durch


----------



## C4Alive (27. November 2013)

Phenom von bitFenix is ja auch nur ITX.

mir gefällt das Prodigy m eigentlich schon ganz gut.
Über die Lage des Netzteils lässt sich natürlich streiten. 

Das schaut auch noch ganz nett aus.
http://images.bit-tech.net/news_ima...ls-array-of-new-mini-itx-matx/bitfenix-1b.jpg
http://images.bit-tech.net/news_ima...ls-array-of-new-mini-itx-matx/bitfenix-2b.jpg

edit: sry phenom gibts auch als mATX


----------



## MatzeLP (27. November 2013)

der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> bei hwlux kam es ganz gut durch


Hab bei Computerbase geguckt. 


C4Alive schrieb:


> Phenom von bitFenix is ja auch nur ITX.
> 
> mir gefällt das Prodigy m eigentlich schon ganz gut.
> Über die Lage des Netzteils lässt sich natürlich streiten.
> ...


 
Wenn Dir das Prodigy gefällt, dann passt das schon so; aber einen Tipp habe ich noch: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » Xigmatek Aquila Micro-ATX Gehäuse - weiß Window


----------



## C4Alive (28. November 2013)

Also entweder das Prodigy M
oder das hier
http://images.bit-tech.net/news_ima...ls-array-of-new-mini-itx-matx/bitfenix-2b.jpg

das Xigmatek schaut iwie so klobig aus.


----------



## MatzeLP (28. November 2013)

C4Alive schrieb:


> Also entweder das Prodigy M
> oder das hier
> http://images.bit-tech.net/news_ima...ls-array-of-new-mini-itx-matx/bitfenix-2b.jpg
> 
> das Xigmatek schaut iwie so klobig aus.


 
Meinst Du das http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...ehaeuse-RED-BLUE-GREEN-LED-schwarz::25123.htm? Oder was ist auf dem Bild?

Stimmt; dafür ist es praktisch.


----------



## C4Alive (2. Dezember 2013)

Also dein Link funzt ned ganz.

Das foto hab ich iwo im WWW. gefunden. 
Is aber scheinbar ein Bitfenix.


----------



## MatzeLP (2. Dezember 2013)

C4Alive schrieb:


> Also dein Link funzt ned ganz.
> 
> Das foto hab ich iwo im WWW. gefunden.
> Is aber scheinbar ein Bitfenix.


 
Funkt der hier?
Caseking: BitFenix Colossus M Micro-ATX Gehäuse RED/BLUE/GREEN LED - schwa


----------



## C4Alive (11. Dezember 2013)




----------

